# Qld - Mini Case Swap April 2009



## chappo1970 (17/3/09)

*25th April 2009 - South East Queensland Case Swap - ALL BREWERS WELCOME

*OK god knows why I am doing this but life's too short to be sitting at home looking at idle brew gear.

I am organising a mini-case swap at my place. I have a reasonable sized property, an acre or so, that backs directly onto the Logan river. The train station is well within stumbling distance, under a km, so it should make it easy for those opting for that mode of transport. Your welcome to stay the night as there is ample room in the backyard for those willing to camp the night. If you have a tent or camper and you want to be more comfortable your welcome to set it up. Sorry but no strays inside the house Bosses orders!

I plan to have our little gathering down on the river bank besides a nice big bomfire. Kick off at 3pm in the afternoon and wind down at Midnight (Mildly optimistic about that one). BBQ mish-mash lucky dip dinner. Basically snags on a bun with onions, everyone brings their own snags, they get thrown on the BBQ if you can guess which is yours you can have it! The lucky dip is if you get one of my home made texan chilli snags of death :wub: .

So you will need bring the following:

Folding Chair to keep bottom comfortable.
Something to keep your beer cold.
A plate of Nibblies. (If you're no cook, supermarkets have a deli section with party cheese packs and biscuits, chips etc)
FOOD: 2 x Sausages, 1 x onion cut into rings and 2 x buns buttered (you should be able to oganise that one easily FFS)
If you are intending to stay the night at the very least a waterproof swag and a ground tarp. The ground water does rise up through the ground so forget just a sleeping bag. Something to eat for breakfast would also be a good idea if you are staying the night. Sorry but I don't do catering.
Mozzie/Critter repellant - it is on a river and they will find you very tasty.
Torch so you don't trip over me dog. Don't mind ya breakin' ya neck but the dog is me best mate.
Sorry people but there has to be some rules

*Swappers Code of Conduct* By attending, you agree to:



*ABSOLUTELY NO DRINKING AND DRIVING.* It's not on, we all know it, and we are all adults that can plan ahead. Drive drunk and I will have no hesitation calling the cops to hunt you down like a dog. *PLUS I WILL PUBLICLY SHAME YOU WITHOUT TO MUCH THOUGHT PUT TO IT.* If you don't like my attitude towards this subject don't come as it's not negotiable.
No attitude about whatever, whoever, whenever, leave it at the gate, pick it up on the way out. If you think you can't control yourself do not come you will only spoil it for yourself and the others.
You clean up your own mess. I have bins and rubbish bags which are easy to use even for the most gifted of people.
You must make a contribution, bring a plate, it ain't hard.
Apparently in the experience of veteran case swappers, it can be a long day...evening....pace yourself. There's no prizes for coming first 
*It will be understood from all who attend that MY HOME is not 'a venue' or a 'Pub' or a 'Night Club', it's MY home I work hard to keep. I have the final say and everybody behaves accordingly and respectfully.


*I would appreciate a few helpers on the day so please PM if your keen to help. Also a donation of any firewood would be greatly appreciated.

Ok the last thing is I don't want this to get out of control so the numbers will be limited 15 only. It will be a first in best dressed affair. 



*DATE & TIME:

Saturday 25th April 2009 - 3pm kick off
*
*VENUE:*

Chappo's Place, Bethania. Qld 4205. It's near Beenleigh.
I will PM my address once numbers and attendees are confirmed and locked in.


*THEME:*

Euro-trash specials

*BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
*


Chappo - ????



*
ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:*




InCider
*STAYING THE NIGHT:
*



InCider PLUS Sheep


----------



## Batz (17/3/09)

Chappo said:


> *25th April 2009 - South East Queensland Case Swap - ALL BREWERS WELCOME
> 
> *OK god knows why I am doing this but life's too short to be sitting at home looking at idle brew gear.
> 
> ...





:huh: Is it OK to bring a lawyer with you? Just in case I do something I shouldn't. :huh:


----------



## bradsbrew (17/3/09)

I'll be in ya swap Chappo. I need to get rid of some infected brews. Seriously though put me down as a swapper I reckon a stout will be in order.
Oh yeah I wont drink and drive. but I probably could spew and wet myself.............................I havnt shat myself for years so I should be ok on that..
Cheers Brad.


----------



## clean brewer (17/3/09)

Id love to come but Im not so good with Strict Rules when on the Piss.. Especially with other pissheads...  

I think I might fly to Sydney for the Pub Crawl, sounds like a blast..... :beerbang:


----------



## altstart (17/3/09)

Put me down for your swap chappo I will bring beer and a plate and I will be picked up late in the evening. I live local to you at Shailer Park so a pick up is no problem. 
Cheers Altstart


----------



## chappo1970 (17/3/09)

LAWYERS are not welcome.

Yep I get your point Batz but I have a SWMBO who doesn't....

I'm not that much of a fun Nazi.

*BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:


*
Chappo - ????
*bradsbrew - Stout*



*
ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:*




InCider
*STAYING THE NIGHT:
*



InCider PLUS Sheep


----------



## InCider (17/3/09)

Feck me! If easter is before the 25th of April I'll be in the swap if I can get beers down there somehow...AG too...the shame of being a K&Ker is hurting me.

And tell Lissa I'll need my bed 'made up' again.... after she swears about me, tell her that I'm sleeping in my swag outside 

InCider.


----------



## Sully (17/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> I'll be in ya swap Chappo. I need to get rid of some infected brews. Seriously though put me down as a swapper I reckon a stout will be in order.
> Oh yeah I wont drink and drive. but I probably could spew and wet myself.............................I havnt shat myself for years so I should be ok on that..
> Cheers Brad.


 :lol: 


Brad, will that be the Youngs Double Chocolate Stout Clone we were talking about doing a double batch of??

I'm in at this stage...


*BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:


*
Chappo - ????
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Mocha Porter for swap, Youngs DC Stout Clone in keg for consumption (maybe) 
Altstart


*
ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:*




InCider
*STAYING THE NIGHT:
*



InCider PLUS Sheep
Sully


----------



## bradsbrew (17/3/09)

Sully said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Brad, will that be the Youngs Double Chocolate Stout Clone we were talking about doing a double batch of??


Could very well be Sully, depends on when we put the brew down. B) 

Cheers


Put me down for staying the night too. :icon_cheers:


----------



## altstart (17/3/09)

Hey Chappo 
Put me down for one of your homemade Texan chilli sausages Yum Yum I love chillis. I will be bringing a Crouch Vale english bitter for the swap.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Sully (17/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> depends on when we put the brew down. B)


Well we better start planning it then - work it out Sunday


----------



## InCider (17/3/09)

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:

InCider
Chappo - if Lissa allows.
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Mocha Porter for swap, Youngs DC Stout Clone in keg for consumption (maybe)
Altstart




ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:



STAYING THE NIGHT:

Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress)
Sully


----------



## Paul H (17/3/09)

Hang on Chappo if you're hosting a mini swap who's going to post to AHB under your name? :huh:


----------



## chappo1970 (17/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Oh yeah I wont drink and drive. but I probably could spew and wet myself.............................I havnt shat myself for years so I should be ok on that...



Great the dogs need a feed anyway...




clean brewer said:


> Id love to come but Im not so good with Strict Rules when on the Piss.. Especially with other pissheads...
> 
> I think I might fly to Sydney for the Pub Crawl, sounds like a blast.....



No good at rules myself but each to their own. Your more than welcome if ya change your mind.



altstart said:


> Put me down for your swap chappo I will bring beer and a plate and I will be picked up late in the evening. I live local to you at Shailer Park so a pick up is no problem.
> Cheers Altstart



Excellent Alstart look forward to it



InCider said:


> Feck me! If easter is before the 25th of April I'll be in the swap if I can get beers down there somehow...AG too...the shame of being a K&Ker is hurting me.
> 
> And tell Lissa I'll need my bed 'made up' again.... after she swears about me, tell her that I'm sleeping in my swag outside
> 
> InCider.



Lissa sends her love and is wondering when your going to start paying for your love child together?



Paul H said:


> Hang on Chappo if you're hosting a mini swap who's going to post to AHB under your name?



Got that sorted Paul. Taught the dog to type incoherently and bullshit like it's owner! :lol:


----------



## clean brewer (17/3/09)

> QUOTE (clean brewer @ Mar 17 2009, 07:05 PM)
> 
> Id love to come but Im not so good with Strict Rules when on the Piss.. Especially with other pissheads...
> 
> ...



Chappo,

Ill see how the numbers stack up, the date looks good but working in a Restaurant(and PIL business), anything can happen.. Bit annoyed at the moment as I wont be going to Sullys Brewday(planned weeks ago and have a 9ltr keg full for it)) as Missus just had Eptopic Pregnancy(falopian tube and ovary removed and loss of bub) and with a 7 y.o and 2 y.o, ill be looking after them and her...

Everything is always on on Saturdays and/or something is going on at work(functions) or something else to restrict me from doing anything social, so want to meet some other brewers.... Oh, ive met Screwy and had a brewday with him...

You gonna brew on that day???


----------



## chappo1970 (17/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Chappo,
> 
> Ill see how the numbers stack up, the date looks good but working in a Restaurant(and PIL business), anything can happen.. Bit annoyed at the moment as I wont be going to Sullys Brewday(planned weeks ago and have a 9ltr keg full for it)) as Missus just had Eptopic Pregnancy(falopian tube and ovary removed and loss of bub) and with a 7 y.o and 2 y.o, ill be looking after them and her...
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that mate. Yeah I know what it is like being in business for yourself. Cheif cook and bottle washer.

I was tossing it up but thought better of it. Case swap and hot liquids seemed like tempting fate. But if ya make it the effort one day and the moons align so you can tear yourself away I will definitely do a brew day with ya.

But hey change of venue boys! 

We are off to Harvey bay and CB's restaurant! :lol: 

Besides CB has no rules like me


----------



## clean brewer (17/3/09)

Anytime guys, Ill even put the food on....


----------



## browndog (17/3/09)

Right, I'm going to Clean Brewers house ! who's with me !


cheers

Browndog


----------



## bradsbrew (17/3/09)

Yep bad news there clean brewer. Sort of puts things into perspective a bit and being with your family is more important than being away from them.
And i reckon a brewday or case swap later in the year at hervey bay would be a really good idea we could incorporate a Brissy, Sunny coast, Bundy, Gladstone and Rocky and far nth qld cswap at your place and if you cant get time off we will have it at your restuarant.

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (17/3/09)

I'm definitely in on a Harvey Bay tour de beer en hoff. Pencil it boys!


----------



## browndog (17/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Yep bad news there clean brewer. Sort of puts things into perspective a bit and being with your family is more important than being away from them.
> And i reckon a brewday or case swap later in the year at hervey bay would be a really good idea we could incorporate a Brissy, Sunny coast, Bundy, Gladstone and Rocky and far nth qld cswap at your place and if you cant get time off we will have it at your restuarant.
> 
> Brad



Sounds like a plan there Brad, if mohamed won't come to the mountain, we will rent out Clean Brewers restaurant ! Sorry about the OT there.

Back to your normal april swap planning.

Chappo, I'd love to attend but can't commit ATM.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clean brewer (17/3/09)

> Right, I'm going to Clean Brewers house ! who's with me !





> Yep bad news there clean brewer. Sort of puts things into perspective a bit and being with your family is more important than being away from them.
> And i reckon a brewday or case swap later in the year at hervey bay would be a really good idea we could incorporate a Brissy, Sunny coast, Bundy, Gladstone and Rocky and far nth qld cswap at your place and if you cant get time off we will have it at your restuarant.





> I'm definitely in on a Harvey Bay tour de beer en hoff. Pencil it boys!



Ill tell you what guys, if youse can organise something(logistal nightmare & no-one comes to Hervey Bay), id be quite happy to have something here, ill even move the Missus and Kids to the P.I.L house for the day/night..


----------



## chappo1970 (17/3/09)

Who cares about the off topic crap here. BUT it would be good if ya could make it BrownDog.

CB What about if we pencil in July and or August. Kinda that time of year we you want get over the "when will this winter end" hump before the Christmas run and september school holidays start? Maybe theme it "Blue rinse special!" :lol: Well it is Harvey Bay?


----------



## mossyrocks (17/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Who cares about the off topic crap here. BUT it would be good if ya could make it BrownDog.
> 
> CB What about if we pencil in July and or August. Kinda that time of year we you want get over the "when will this winter end" hump before the Christmas run and september school holidays start? Maybe theme it "Blue rinse special!" :lol: Well it is Harvey Bay?




Chappo,

At this stage I could/will attend. Depending what kegs I have left from Easter camping I'll see what I bring along.

Cheers,

Mossy


----------



## clean brewer (17/3/09)

:icon_offtopic:


> CB What about if we pencil in July and or August. Kinda that time of year we you want get over the "when will this winter end" hump before the Christmas run and september school holidays start? Maybe theme it "Blue rinse special!" :lol: Well it is Harvey Bay?



Get something going and im all ears, my Bday is in August so no better time to celebrate and ill only be 33...

How bout "Cheap arse Hervey Bay Swap, swap the Cheapest(decent) Beer you can make" really fitting for the towns people...

Ive got some neighbours that hate noise aswell so something exciting for them too...


----------



## Sully (17/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> my Bday is in August so no better time to celebrate and ill only be 33...



Cool - double bday celebrations, I will be an old cranky fart at 34 so I will fit in well up there :lol: .


----------



## chappo1970 (17/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> ...my Bday is in August so no better time to celebrate and ill only be 33...
> 
> How bout "Cheap arse Hervey Bay Swap, swap the Cheapest(decent) Beer you can make" really fitting for the towns people...
> 
> Ive got some neighbours that hate noise aswell so something exciting for them too...



Yep this is gunna happen alright. Loove the cheapest brew theme. Will have to somehow devise a way of verifying the grain bill, huh? Not that I would cheat?  You neighbours probably won't talk to ya for a while.



Sully said:


> Cool - double bday celebrations, I will be an old cranky fart at 34 so I will fit in well up there :lol: .



Well lets make that 3 in August, I'm 39 wayyyy to close to hopping over the hill!

Regardless I'm in CB August is the month just need to work a date out.


----------



## clean brewer (17/3/09)

What date? Plenty room for cranky old fart pissheads up here, the place does that to you.. :angry: :lol: 

I always winge that there is nothing to do up here(there isnt), but now im brewing and AG with kegs, I dont really need to go anywhere, even our only place we eat(Thai Diamond), we usually get take out and eat at home.. Id just like a bit more interaction with other people(brewers :beer: ) and to get back cooking food that im used to cooking....


----------



## chappo1970 (17/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> What date? Plenty room for cranky old fart pissheads up here, the place does that to you.. :angry: :lol:
> 
> I always winge that there is nothing to do up here(there isnt), but now im brewing and AG with kegs, I dont really need to go anywhere, even our only place we eat(Thai Diamond), we usually get take out and eat at home.. Id just like a bit more interaction with other people(brewers :beer: ) and to get back cooking food that im used to cooking....


Who you callin' cranky old fart farkface? Oh right me... :lol: 
Hows about mid August? I can fit 5 in my car jalopy. Hold on maybe only 4 if InCider brings his lover sheep?


----------



## clean brewer (18/3/09)

ATM I could do late June(very quiet due to end of year), early/late July or 15 August which fits in with my 12-08 Bday, all this can change hr by hr....


----------



## sqyre (18/3/09)

Another "Local" event... Awesome :super: 
I'll come along, dunno if i'm up to being in the swap..
but i'm happy to bring a keg or 2 of something if i have stocks.

Sqyre...


----------



## Sully (18/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> ATM I could do late June(very quiet due to end of year), early/late July or 15 August which fits in with my 12-08 Bday, all this can change hr by hr....



:beerbang: 


My vote is for the 15th Aug

EDIT: Sqyre - would you be up to bringing some of that fantastic Nut & Bolt mix?


----------



## InCider (18/3/09)

Chappo & CB - don't worry about the behavior - the mob takes care of itself :lol:


----------



## bulp (18/3/09)

InCider said:


> Chappo & CB - don't worry about the behavior - the mob takes care of itself :lol:




I just can't believe your going to brew actual beer Sean well done old mate and about feckin time


----------



## InCider (18/3/09)

It's all about time mate! Work, 3 kids, 2 acres and 1 wife to service! And I've not taken a holiday due to changing work since the wee bairn was born a year ago!!!!

And like I said, the shame is killing me.

* Call me Derryn Hinch: Shame, Shame Shame!*


----------



## Screwtop (18/3/09)

InCider said:


> Feck me! If easter is before the 25th of April I'll be in the swap if I can get beers down there somehow...AG too...the shame of being a K&Ker is hurting me.



 er ah :huh: er B) well fcuk me :super:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/3/09)

After much negotiation with the Superintendant of the fun police numbers are now open for the swap.
Don't forget guys there plenty of room to pitch a tent if ya want to stay the night. I just can't guarantee that InCider won't sneak in for a cuddle in the middle of the noight! :lol: 

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:

InCider
Chappo - (if Lissa allows) ISA Red Ale.
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Mocha Porter for swap, Youngs DC Stout Clone in keg for consumption (maybe)
Altstart
Mossyrock





ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre




STAYING THE NIGHT:

Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress)
Sully


----------



## mossyrocks (18/3/09)

Chappo said:


> After much negotiation with the Superintendant of the fun police numbers are now open for the swap.
> Don't forget guys there plenty of room to pitch a tent if ya want to stay the night. I just can't guarantee that InCider won't sneak in for a cuddle in the middle of the noight! :lol:
> 
> BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
> ...




Chappo,

I'll be attending but not swapping. Wont have anytime to brew after Easter.

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (18/3/09)

> After much negotiation with the Superintendant of the fun police numbers are now open for the swap.


Must have been the Lawyer comment hey, got her a little scared... :lol: 

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:

InCider
Chappo - (if Lissa allows) ISA Red Ale.
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Mocha Porter for swap, Youngs DC Stout Clone in keg for consumption (maybe)
Altstart
Mossyrock
Clean Brewer (T.B.C)





ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre




STAYING THE NIGHT:

Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress)
Sully 
Clean Brewer (T.B.C)


----------



## sqyre (18/3/09)

Better put me down as staying the night too...
As these things usually dont finish untill about mid-morning the next day anyway...  

Sqyre...


----------



## Batz (18/3/09)

sqyre said:


> Better put me down as staying the night too...
> As these things usually dont finish untill about mid-morning the next day anyway...
> 
> Sqyre...




Cap on this one at midnight Bruce :lol: :lol: 

Never seen that before

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (18/3/09)

Batz said:


> Cap on this one at midnight Bruce
> 
> Never seen that before
> 
> Batz



11.59pm actually Batz or you all turn into drunk pumpkins. :lol: 

TP


----------



## Snow (18/3/09)

Chappo,

good on ya for hosting this, mate. Top Darts. 

I would love to come along (the brewerhood regulars know I don't usually miss these things), but unfortunately it's a bit short notice for me.

Have fun guys 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/3/09)

Would love too travel down for this one with all the rules ,, but a midnight shut down just makes it so much less inviting ..... 


Hahaha ... JK  


Not this time ... 

Have fun ...
cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (18/3/09)

Ah yes but the devils in the detail...

"...*wind down* at Midnight (*Mildly optimistic* about that one)"

Doesn't actually say it's over red rover at midnight does it? 

Although I might have to starve the hounds for a few days leading up to it? :lol: 

Anyway each to their own. It's an open invitation make of it what you will.

In my defence though organising a gathering on the internet with a fair few unknowns, I think it's justified to be a little cautious, huh?


----------



## Katherine (18/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Ah yes but the devils in the detail...
> 
> "...*wind down* at Midnight (*Mildly optimistic* about that one)"
> 
> ...



I thought you were joking..... 

but yes fair enough, Ive never being to a swap they look like there safe enough....

Good on you for hosting it.... 

P.S..... Im curious to see if Chappo talks as much as he posts...

P.S.s... Incider I have ended up with one of your'e old PET bottles somehow... Betty Boo Cider!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/3/09)

Katie said:


> P.S.s... Incider I have ended up with one of your'e old PET bottles somehow... Betty Boo Cider!




Uncle Pat strikes again ... Lol ,probly consumed at 45 as he crosed the nullabor , say hi too him form me ... 


Cheers


----------



## Katherine (18/3/09)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Uncle Pat strikes again ... Lol ,probly consumed at 45 as he crosed the nullabor , say hi too him form me ...
> 
> 
> Cheers



Will do have not seen him in a while, should meet up soon... He is to busy on FACEBOOK!


----------



## Batz (18/3/09)

Chappo said:


> In my defence though organising a gathering on the internet with a fair few unknowns, I think it's justified to be a little cautious, huh?




Doesn't hurt to get it out before the fun starts,most of these things I have hosted or been to still have a few going at 4.00 am :icon_chickcheers: 

I can't commit to being a starter at this stage,perhaps closer to the time.

Batz


----------



## InCider (18/3/09)

Chappo said:


> In my defence though organising a gathering on the internet with a fair few unknowns, I think it's justified to be a little cautious, huh?









Reckon? :super: 




Katie said:


> IP.S.s... Incider I have ended up with one of your'e old PET bottles somehow... Betty Boo Cider!



Awesome Katie! Cider history!  :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/09)

Midnight is a perfectly good time to shut it down..

It just might be a midnight a few days after it starts... :lol:


----------



## winkle (18/3/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Midnight is a perfectly good time to shut it down..
> 
> It just might be a midnight a few days after it starts... :lol:



Quite right "After 3am its just not quality time anymore"
Ain't that right Campbell?


----------



## bradsbrew (18/3/09)

winkle said:


> Quite right "After 3am its just not quality time anymore"
> Ain't that right Campbell?




Well maybe closing time could be signalled by bagpipes???


----------



## stillscottish (18/3/09)

winkle said:


> Quite right "After 3am its just not quality time anymore"
> Ain't that right Campbell?



Once again I resemble that remark!!

I keep hoping that age _shall_ weary me and save me from myself.
Kinda busy on the 25th. A dawn service and two parades to play for.

Cheers and chunes


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/09)

fife


----------



## winkle (18/3/09)

> I keep hoping that age shall weary me and save me from myself.
> Kinda busy on the 25th. A dawn service and two parades to play for.



Must be going senile, forgot about that, busy also on the 25th (& 26th sobering up probably) think I might be holding a banner.


----------



## browndog (18/3/09)

Yes, sorry Chappo, now I remember the 25th has some significance. Will be digging into the back of the socks drawer for the medals again that day.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## chappo1970 (18/3/09)

No worries BrownDog I will be watching the sunrise myself.


----------



## InCider (19/3/09)

Is the friday or the monday the public holiday, or are they going to eschew it this year...?


----------



## chappo1970 (19/3/09)

Sean,
Unfortunately no public holiday this year mate your LABOR gov decided your wayyy to lazy to be having a day off!


----------



## Batz (19/3/09)

25th...I didn't even check the date.

No can do

Batz


----------



## clean brewer (19/3/09)

> Sean,
> Unfortunately no public holiday this year mate your LABOR gov decided your wayyy to lazy to be having a day off!



Yes, and didnt that create a bit of uproar, typical Qlders.. "We work bloody hard, we deserve an extra day off" 

Im a Qlder but Weekends, Holidays, Public Holidays mean shit in my job...


----------



## InCider (19/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Sean,
> Unfortunately no public holiday this year mate your LABOR gov decided your wayyy to lazy to be having a day off!



I guess it's been worth it for the stimulus handouts! :lol: I really like my new Japanese motorbike haha!


----------



## chappo1970 (19/3/09)

No way? Really? Oh is it one of these?


----------



## InCider (19/3/09)

Close Trent, but it's a cruiser..


----------



## chappo1970 (19/3/09)

Prefer peddle power myself!


----------



## Sully (19/3/09)

Got a snapshot of Incider going down the highway the other day on his bike...

EDIT: Yep its a Case Swap Thread alright.... waaaaaaaaaay off topic by page 3


----------



## Batz (19/3/09)

InCider said:


> Close Trent, but it's a cruiser..




I bet she is Sean  




Batz


----------



## InCider (19/3/09)

If I'm shearing my sheep, we'll have one each!


----------



## chappo1970 (19/3/09)

This tasty number should get ya motor running then?


----------



## winkle (19/3/09)

Chappo said:


> This tasty number should get ya motor running then?



:lol: 

No crutch-less panties though :huh:


----------



## Sully (19/3/09)

Chappo said:


> This tasty number should get ya motor running then?


 :lol: 

At least if you gave her a lovebite she won't fart and fly under the bed like Baabraa would.


----------



## InCider (19/3/09)

You've really raised the baa with the heels! :lol: 
And you can't pull the wool over my eyes with that wig.

What's up with ewes?

InCider. :blink:


----------



## reviled (20/3/09)

:lol: Why is it that every QLD case swap thread veers towards sheep h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/09)

reviled said:


> :lol: Why is it that every QLD case swap thread veers towards sheep h34r:


----------



## Sully (20/3/09)

reviled said:


> :lol: Why is it that every QLD case swap thread veers towards sheep h34r:


DISCLAIMER: Please note that the obsession that Incider has with sheep does not reflect the rest of Qld, some of them prefer Goats... h34r:

EDIT: Forgot the Chickens!!!


----------



## bconnery (20/3/09)

reviled said:


> Why is it that every QLD case swap thread veers towards sheep


Just in case Kiwis are reading  

QLD case swap threads veer. 
That's just what happens. Sheep, goats, pictures of Nick with the chicken...

I still blame Incider though.


----------



## chappo1970 (20/3/09)

reviled said:


> Why is it that every QLD case swap thread veers towards sheep...



And that's coming from a Kiwi?  
I thought, you, of all people would understand such an obsession. I mean come on you can tell us your amongst freinds now.



Sully said:


> DISCLAIMER: Please note that the obsession that Incider has with sheep does not reflect the rest of Qld, some of them prefer Goats... h34r:



Yep I'm not fussy like InCider as long you've got something to hold on to it's all good. :icon_cheers:


----------



## reviled (20/3/09)

Chappo said:


> And that's coming from a Kiwi?
> I thought, you, of all people would understand such an obsession. I mean come on you can tell us your amongst freinds now.



ROFL, how did you know? h34r: 

But seriously, was quite disturbed, theres more sheep talk going on on AHB than on realbeernz :unsure: Seriously guys WTF? :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (20/3/09)

Obviously you NZ guys are suppressing your inner Sheep. Probably conditioned by many many years of Kiwi sheep jokes and more importantly, the fact that the All Blacks choke at every World Cup, can't help the confidence in openly expressing your feelings towards your sheep. :lol: 

When your here in OZ in June we will have a long talk about it. I promise... :lol:


----------



## bonj (20/3/09)

Caseswap threads never fail to entertain. Thanks for the laughs fellas.

Attendance wise, I'll have to check with the Minister for Finance, Recreation and War. Oh and she's a lawyer... am I still welcome?


----------



## chappo1970 (20/3/09)

Bonj said:


> Attendance wise, I'll have to check with the Minister for Finance, Recreation and War. Oh and she's a lawyer... am I still welcome?



Can't see that being a problem I'm bringing my Lawyer


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/09)

Dont ask me how I found this site but hey people get lonely :lol: sorry Incider your secret is out but it is best to share the love man.
http://adultsheepfinder.com/


----------



## InCider (20/3/09)

I think having a lawyer is ...hmm... maybe what we don't really need. I mean Mrs Bonj could quite possibly a credible witness, and that would go against the ethos of The Brewerhood. A lot :lol: 

And the sheep thing? Well, I'm on the Queensland Tourism Board and they pay me to get sheep 'out there' in specialist groups. It brings the Kiwis over in droves. If you don't like Baa Bra, just say so and you won't have to have a turn! :blink: 

InCider.


----------



## bonj (20/3/09)

:lol: You're a legend, InCider... No, Mrs Bonj wouldn't be coming to these anyway... not since I... you know... made her belly grow and stuff. :icon_chickcheers: 



InCider said:


> I think having a lawyer is ...hmm... maybe what we don't really need. I mean Mrs Bonj could quite possibly a credible witness, and that would go against the ethos of The Brewerhood. A lot :lol:
> 
> And the sheep thing? Well, I'm on the Queensland Tourism Board and they pay me to get sheep 'out there' in specialist groups. It brings the Kiwis over in droves. If you don't like Baa Bra, just say so and you won't have to have a turn! :blink:
> 
> InCider.


----------



## Sully (20/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Dont ask me how I found this site but hey people get lonely :lol: sorry Incider your secret is out but it is best to share the love man.
> http://adultsheepfinder.com/


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## InCider (20/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Dont ask me how I found this site but hey people get lonely :lol: sorry Incider your secret is out but it is best to share the love man.
> http://adultsheepfinder.com/




I knew you were one of us *bro* ! :lol:


----------



## InCider (20/3/09)

bump


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/09)

InCider said:


> bump



Yeah I thought there would have been a positive reaction from our kiwi friends by now.
But they are probably to busy on RSVsheeP.


----------



## InCider (21/3/09)

*Wool Classer*


State/Territory Specific Information

Wool classers sort, classify and grade wool into various types so that it can be sold at the best market price.

Wool classers may perform the following tasks:

classify wool according to various characteristics (i.e. length, colour, evenness, burr content, strength and quality)
make sure that the wool is prepared to industry agreed standards
advise on the wool and its preparation for sale
advise on sheep classing and selection
instruct and supervise workers involved in wool handling
instruct wool pressers and supervise the pressing, weighing and branding of bales of wool
maintain and supervise records of wool characteristics
analyse and advise on laboratory test results
liaise with woolbrokers and advisory institutions
implement quality management systems
prepare documents that describe wool qualities.


----------



## chappo1970 (21/3/09)

Thinking getting some T shirts made for the event.

Something like








With some tag line on the back like I survived the 2009 Anzac Day Qld Case swap where the men were men and the sheep where nervous


----------



## InCider (21/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Thinking getting some T shirts made for the event.
> 
> Something like
> 
> ...



We call our wet t-shirt competitions 'drenchings' :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (21/3/09)

How about we slip in some wool classing between tastings?


----------



## InCider (21/3/09)

Chappo said:


> How about we slip in some wool classing between tastings?



Not a bad idea e.g: 

'Fruity beer, mild hop bitterness and aroma - with a hint of lanolin.'


----------



## chappo1970 (21/3/09)

InCider said:


> Not a bad idea e.g:
> 
> 'Fruity beer, mild hop bitterness and aroma - with a hint of lanolin.'



"a hint of lanolin" :icon_drool2:


----------



## Sully (21/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Thinking getting some T shirts made for the event.
> 
> Something like
> 
> ...



"I got Sheep Shagged at the 2009Anzac Day Qld Case swap and all I got was this lousy Tshirt"


----------



## InCider (21/3/09)

My new video from my band, the 'Baa Studs'


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Dont ask me how I found this site but hey people get lonely :lol: sorry Incider your secret is out but it is best to share the love man.
> http://adultsheepfinder.com/




I nearlt wet myself laughing..... :lol:


----------



## InCider (21/3/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I nearlt wet myself laughing..... :lol:




Why 'find' a sheep for an intimate liaison when you can have a goat for keeps?

GoatFinder.com


----------



## chappo1970 (21/3/09)

Okay it might be time to get back on topic... well at least for this post anyway. Updated the list I hope I haven't missed anyone? Kind of scanned back thru the posts but kept getting side tracked with giggles. Bonj have you there as a tentative ATM.

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:

InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
Chappo - ISA (if Lissa allows) Red Ale.
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Mocha Porter for swap, Youngs DC Stout Clone in keg for consumption (maybe)
Altstart - ?
Mossyrock - ?




ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre
Ross
Bonj (Tentative)




STAYING THE NIGHT:

Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully 
Sqyre


--------------------
Cheers

Chappo


----------



## mossyrocks (22/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Okay it might be time to get back on topic... well at least for this post anyway. Updated the list I hope I haven't missed anyone? Kind of scanned back thru the posts but kept getting side tracked with giggles. Bonj have you there as a tentative ATM.
> 
> BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
> 
> ...



Chappo,

At this stage I'm attending but not swapping.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/09)

Come on there gotta more of ya?

Sorry Mossy!



Chappo said:


> BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
> 
> InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
> Chappo - ISA (if Lissa allows) Red Ale.
> ...


----------



## Sully (22/3/09)

Might be that particular weekend Chappo, forgot to mention that earlier today.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/09)

Sully said:


> Might be that particular weekend Chappo, forgot to mention that earlier today.




Sully you don't have the luxury of choice YOUR FARKING COMING MATE!


----------



## clean brewer (22/3/09)

Im still a possible, im brewing for it aswell, probably will be my "Leftovers AIPA"
With smaller numbers, will it still be only 1 bottle per swapper/brewer? Its only 5 bottles..


----------



## Sully (22/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Sully you don't have the luxury of choice YOUR FARKING COMING MATE!




I will be there no matter what weekend it is...


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/09)

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:

InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
Chappo - ISA (if Lissa allows) Red Ale.
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Mocha Porter for swap, Youngs DC Stout Clone in keg for consumption (maybe)
Altstart - ?
Cleanbrewer - Farkin AIPA "ya Git wanker"
Sully - It's not a farking Irish Red Ale Screwy



ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre
Ross
Bonj (Tentative)




STAYING THE NIGHT:

Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully 
Sqyre
CleanFarkingBrewer


--------------------
Cheers

Chappo




clean brewer said:


> Im still a possible, im brewing for it aswell, probably will be my "Leftovers AIPA"
> With smaller numbers, will it still be only 1 bottle per swapper/brewer? Its only 5 bottles..


----------



## jayandcath (26/3/09)

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:

InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
Chappo - ISA (if Lissa allows) Red Ale.
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Mocha Porter for swap, Youngs DC Stout Clone in keg for consumption (maybe)
Altstart - ?
Cleanbrewer - Farkin AIPA "ya Git wanker"
Sully - It's not a farking Irish Red Ale Screwy


ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre
Ross
Bonj (Tentative)
Jay (Tentative)


STAYING THE NIGHT:

Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully 
Sqyre
CleanFarkingBrewer
Jay - Close to Incider


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/09)

Jay look forward to drinking a few brews with ya!

The scary thing about this case swap is InCider is going to actually make an AG beer? 

Guys I'm still trying to find some fire wood so if ya have tree that needs some trimming I have a trailer and chain saw happy to do it free of charge.


----------



## reviled (27/3/09)

Shit ive missed out on like days wort of piss taking :blink: Bloody work.. 

So um, why isnt anyone brewing Tony's "Sheep Shagger" for this little swap? Thought it would suit you guys perfectly :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/09)

reviled said:


> Shit ive missed out on like days wort of piss taking :blink: Bloody work..
> 
> So um, why isnt anyone brewing Tony's "Sheep Shagger" for this little swap? Thought it would suit you guys perfectly :lol:



I think I might name my swapper ......Sticky Date Black Sheep Stout.

Cheers Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> I think I might name my swapper ......Sticky Date Black Sheep Stout.
> 
> Cheers Brad


Sounds yummy and enticing!

Mate it's from your brewery it's bound to one awesome drop.


----------



## Batz (27/3/09)

OK Chappo bar bra will be winging her way to your night via Aust. post and look out,shes excited  





Batz


----------



## Sully (27/3/09)

Batz said:


> OK Chappo bar bra will be winging her way to your night via Aust. post and look out,shes excited
> 
> View attachment 25699
> 
> ...



did you label it with "FRAGILE - SHEEP SEX DOLL ENCLOSED" to make sure she arrives safely


----------



## Batz (27/3/09)

Sully said:


> did you label it with "FRAGILE - SHEEP SEX DOLL ENCLOSED" to make sure she arrives safely




I will believe me !

Batz


----------



## winkle (27/3/09)

Batz said:


> I will believe me !
> 
> Batz




You'll never live that down  .


----------



## Batz (27/3/09)

winkle said:


> You'll never live that down  .




They still look at me funny at the post office !

Batz


----------



## Ross (27/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Guys I'm still trying to find some fire wood so if ya have tree that needs some trimming I have a trailer and chain saw happy to do it free of charge.



Mate, you are welcome anytime - more timber than you can poke a stick at  

Cheers Ross


----------



## jayandcath (27/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Guys I'm still trying to find some fire wood so if ya have tree that needs some trimming I have a trailer and chain saw happy to do it free of charge.



Mate, we got onto a good thing for another party we had. Hardwood sleepers, cut-up by the trailer load. I'll bring a load on the day if you like.
That can be our (Lilo and Myself) contibution to the swap, if thats cool with you.

Jay


----------



## Screwtop (27/3/09)

Batz said:


> They still look at me funny at the post office !
> 
> Batz







It's just the Kin Kin look Batz


----------



## Batz (27/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> It's just the Kin Kin look Batz




Could be , it's not that Gympie look that's for sure.





Batz


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/09)

Batz said:


> Could be , it's not that Gympie look that's for sure.
> 
> View attachment 25711
> 
> ...



I am sure I met that guy in the picture in Toowoomba h34r:


----------



## Batz (27/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> I am sure I met that guy in the picture in Toowoomba h34r:




That happens from time to time if someone leaves the gate open in Gympie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sully (27/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> I am sure I met that guy in the picture in Toowoomba h34r:



I reckon he's either from Warwick or Helidon/Laidley area....


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/09)

Sully said:


> I reckon he's either from Warwick or Helidon/Laidley area....



I was thinking Clifton


----------



## winkle (27/3/09)

Funny, I'm sure that postcard was from Lucas Heights.........


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/09)

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:

InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
Chappo - ISA (if Lissa allows) Red Ale.
bradsbrew - Sticky Date Black Sheep Stout
Sully - Mocha Porter for swap, Youngs DC Stout Clone in keg for consumption (maybe)
Altstart - ?
Cleanbrewer - Farkin AIPA "ya Git wanker"
Sully - It's not a farking Irish Red Ale Screwy



ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre
Ross
Bonj (Tentative)




STAYING THE NIGHT:

Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully 
Sqyre
CleanFarkingBrewer
Bradsbrew


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
> 
> InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
> Chappo - ISA (if Lissa allows) Red Ale.
> ...



OK guys of everyone attending who's up for participating in a brew at Chappos on the day.
I'll be bringing my dodgy brewery (Have brewery will travel). If we can brew a couple of brews with my a kit and Chappos kit there could be some small cubes to take home and ferment and get together
in a month or two and compare. Will will probably have to wait another 3 months for Sully to actually get his in the fermenter though.  

Cheers Brad


----------



## Sully (27/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Will will probably have to wait another 3 months for Sully to actually get his in the fermenter though.




:lol: - @SSHOLE - got one in the fermenter this-arvo.

I'm in for the Brewing on the day also.  

Cheers


Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/09)

Batz,
Make sure you do. SWMBO face when the package arrives will be priceless! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/09)

BB the only dodgy thing about your brewery is the brewer... Boys I'm tell ya watch 'im Brad a demon brewer and will show the lot of us up if we aren't careful...

Me too I will be in on the brew day at my place..... i guess? :lol: 

Oh just to bring the standard up for this thread meet InCiders other new love interest







WooHoo Boys!


----------



## TidalPete (27/3/09)

Batz said:


> That happens from time to time if someone leaves the gate open in Gympie :lol: :lol:



Just couldn't help myself. :lol: :lol: 

TP


----------



## sav (27/3/09)

I might be in if its open whats the date and where.


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/09)

25th April-Anzac Day my place Bethania


----------



## sav (27/3/09)

Chappo said:


> 25th April-Anzac Day my place Bethania




Just read first page sorry ,is party keg and a few bottles; ok, I will talk to ya soon.


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/09)

Just bring ya self and a good strong sheep!


----------



## Sully (28/3/09)

I have 2 seats available for a lift - first in best seated. Its a trayback with a hardcover so can carry gear as long as its not too tall (about 400mm max - I would take it off but thats my sleeping quarters for the night). Prefer not to go from one end of town to the other for pickups though so if you are enroute from Caboolture to Kallangur to Bethania jump onboard. Will be heading down for the brewday so whatever time that starts I will be leaving at least an hour or 2 beforehand.

1. Sully

2. Bradsbrew

3.

4.

PM me address details.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## reviled (28/3/09)

Sully said:


> I have 2 seats available for a lift - first in best seated. Its a trayback with a hardcover so can carry gear as long as its not too tall (about 400mm max - I would take it off but thats my sleeping quarters for the night). Prefer not to go from one end of town to the other for pickups though so if you are enroute from Caboolture to Kallangur to Bethania jump onboard. Will be heading down for the brewday so whatever time that starts I will be leaving at least an hour or 2 beforehand.
> 
> 1. Sully
> 
> ...



Wanna swing by and pick me up bro? :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (28/3/09)

Batz said:


> Could be , it's not that Gympie look that's for sure.
> 
> View attachment 25711
> 
> ...




When you were here for Zwickels visit did you hear the Rooster next door on the Sunday morning - he crows in stereo :lol:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (28/3/09)

Sully said:


> 1. Sully
> 
> 2. Bradsbrew
> 
> ...



Sounds too good too be true, will you drop me home again ??


----------



## Sully (28/3/09)

reviled said:


> Wanna swing by and pick me up bro? :lol:


What Island?





FNQ Bunyip said:


> Sounds too good too be true, will you drop me home again ??


Yeah sure, why not.

:lol: :lol: [email protected]


----------



## reviled (28/3/09)

Sully said:


> What Island?



Im only on the north island, I wouldnt expect you to come and get me from the south island :lol: 

If only it was that easy <_<


----------



## chappo1970 (28/3/09)

Sully you'll need room for his date.


----------



## Sully (28/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Sully you'll need room for his date.


I asked reviled if he was going to shear his sheep, and he said "Bro, I aint shearing with nobody, git yer own" :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (28/3/09)

Sully said:


> I asked reviled if he was going to shear his sheep, and he said "Bro, I aint shearing with nobody, git yer own" :lol:




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (31/3/09)

Ok been talking to InCider and he wants to dress up. No surprises there he suggested something like this?






But I don't think SWMBO would understand.

So he suggested a German flavour. Soooo how's about we do a German theme with german food and a few brewfrau's?


----------



## clean brewer (1/4/09)

Chappo, this swap is certainly changing from the 1st post??? I like it though.. What Lawyers??? :lol:


----------



## np1962 (4/4/09)

I see Baa Bra and friends had a night out at the Adelaide Rugby 7's last night


----------



## chappo1970 (4/4/09)

:lol: Classic Nige!


BaaBra is such a slut! I see her standards have dropped too? Pffft! Hanging out with Kiwi's... <_< 

InCider you really need to have a long talk to that sheep mate!


----------



## InCider (4/4/09)

always propping up the Baa at big sporting events! :lol:


----------



## np1962 (4/4/09)

InCider said:


> always propping up the Baa at big sporting events! :lol:



Some one needed to prop it up, beers were $4.50 for a small plastic cup, but at least it was Coopers Pale, not the usual XXXXGold rubbish. :lol: 
"End of off topic discussion" B) 

Nige


----------



## bonj (4/4/09)

NigeP62 said:


> "End of off topic discussion" B)



This is a Qld swap thread. Topics are just loose guidelines.


----------



## np1962 (4/4/09)

Bonj said:


> This is a Qld swap thread. Topics are just loose guidelines.



Thanks for straightening things out for me Bonj, then my beer discussion wasn't out of place  

Ohh Dear, just read first page of this topic, didn't realise it was a BEER CASE SWAP, had thought you guys were swapping sex slaves.  

Nige


----------



## jayandcath (4/4/09)

jayandcath said:


> BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
> 
> InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
> Chappo - ISA (if Lissa allows) Red Ale.
> ...



Sorry boys, but I have just "updated" from the commanding officer that "I told you we were busy that weekend". BULLSHIT I WAS I SAID, and then it all went down hill apparently. So unfortunately I'm otherwise engaged for this particular date. Was bloody well looking forward to this as well!!!!!!!

Jay


----------



## clean brewer (5/4/09)

My excuse is always work.. :angry: Most others seem to be their Missus taking control.. :unsure: Whats up with that?? :blink: When did Men become pussies and hand control of their life over to the Woman?? Oh, and your finances??

Still dont believe in the saying SWMBO... :beerbang:


----------



## np1962 (5/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> My excuse is always work.. Most others seem to be their Missus taking control.. Whats up with that?? When did Men become pussies and hand control of their life over to the Woman?? Oh, and your finances??
> 
> Still dont believe in the saying SWMBO...


(emoticons removed from above due to board limits)

CB
Who's business do you work for? Do I recall it is the Parents in Law? And you live in HB because of that.  
Mate, you are under the control of your SWMBO the same as everyone else, just in a round about way :lol: 

Nige


----------



## clean brewer (5/4/09)

NigeP62 said:


> (emoticons removed from above due to board limits)
> 
> CB
> Who's business do you work for? Do I recall it is the Parents in Law? And you live in HB because of that.
> ...




Nigel,

Yes it is my P.I.L business and I do work for them, Im a Chef in a very small business and take my job seriously, hence the reason I can never attend most of these bashes due to having to work.. :angry: I dont just take time off to attend things like this for the hell of it, if I have to work, I have to work, and thats what I get paid for.. And am rewarded as such..  

I actually moved to Hervey Bay to be closer to my Son( as his mother made shit extremely difficult otherwise), I never wanted to move here but my Son was all that mattered and he now lives with me and during the processes, I hooked up with the bosses daughter and we had a child(Mia 2.3 y.o).. I want to escape everyday out of this hole and have made my Intentions very clear that once the Business is sold($$$$$), we are out of here..

I control our finances and do what I like within reason.... I think SWMBO is quite a funny term and I do hope that all the Guys use it as a saying, not for real :huh: ...

BREAKING NEWS

My only other Chef in the Kitchen walked out due to not liking being told what to do and destroying 10kg of Meat, so at the Moment, I am unable to attend the Brewday/Swap, till further notice....  

Bloody SWMBO'ed parents business...


----------



## NickB (5/4/09)

I'm still keen to get along, all depends on SWMBO/work/etc as to whether I will actually be there....

Time will tell I suppose!

(PS: Dibs on BaaBra for the night (sorry InCider) if I do bunk down..... h34r)

Cheers!


----------



## Batz (5/4/09)

NickB said:


> I'm still keen to get along, all depends on SWMBO/work/etc as to whether I will actually be there....
> 
> Time will tell I suppose!
> 
> ...




I'll post her tomorrow,Banjo wants just one more night.

Batz


----------



## NickB (5/4/09)

Batz said:


> I'll post her tomorrow,Banjo wants just one more night.
> 
> Batz



That's cool, Me and Banjo share everything, including your Love Batz........


----------



## Batz (5/4/09)

NickB said:


> That's cool, Me and Banjo share everything, including your Love Batz........




You said it was a secret <_<


----------



## NickB (5/4/09)

SHHHH, why share a PLM all over the forum...you're supposed to be a MOD!!!!!!

Damn this misuse of my trust BatMan, Damn you to Beer Hell (with only Toohey's New and XXXX Gold to choose from!)











h34r:


----------



## InCider (5/4/09)

NickB said:


> (PS: Dibs on BaaBra for the night (sorry InCider) if I do bunk down..... h34r)
> 
> Cheers!



Like hell you will Nick! It's been a long time between drinks for me and the old goat girl! You can have your turn after me - you won't wait more than 2 minutes, but she'll need a rinse. I'll be like Santa as he only... 

anyway...  




Batz said:


> I'll post her tomorrow,Banjo wants just one more night.
> 
> Batz



Banjo! If there are any sheepdogs running around in Kin Kin, I'll know it was your doing! She was a virgin when I left her... :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/4/09)

Not happy CB! I was really looking forward to ya coming down mate. Bradsbrews, Sav and myself were gunna do a brew day in the morning of the case swap and all mate! Understand the pressures of business but that sucks! <_<


----------



## Batz (5/4/09)

InCider said:


> Banjo! If there are any sheepdogs running around in Kin Kin, I'll know it was your doing! She was a virgin when I left her... :lol:



Banjo had to clean her up after she was violated by Incider last time he was here.





Their very good friends of late,I often hear Bar Bra giving a squeal during the night with Banjo puffing.
It's so nice they get on well.  Anyone know where I can get Banjo a blow up Possum?

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (5/4/09)

Batz can ya post the photo went squYre sent her to ya mate?


----------



## Batz (5/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Batz can ya post the photo went squYre sent her to ya mate?




Everyone likes that hey?
Don't worry it's my turn next :lol: 







Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (5/4/09)

Tehehehe! Why does that NEVER get old?


----------



## sav (7/4/09)

Dude how many are swapping eg how many bottles,I am a definate on bringing party keg and some bottles,

ps 600 hunge order att ross I am winning bi$%h go the 7th


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/09)

Ok way over due for an Update

Any late starters put your names down soon...

Firstly there are are NO RULES OK! I have decided to buy a gun instead. :lol: (more to keep InCider out of the chook pen)

GERMAN THEME
Also due to overwhelming pestering by InCider (having the need to dress up in high heels and fishnet stockings) we are going to have a German theme to the evening. So crack out ya German hiking outfits, scrub up on the sound of music and practice your chicken slapping dancing. Inappropriately high waisted bib and braces welcome. Silly feathered hats are optional

Anyway I'm gunna do up some German/Latvian grub like Sauerkraut, BrauenWurst, Bratwurst and Knackwurst sausages and Latvian Spec Buns, roll mopsand potato salads. I think InCider was gunna bring some grub as well? So just bring yourselves. I'm catering as the numbers aren't great.

BREW DAY (MORNING OF THE CASE SWAP)
Bradsbrews, Sav (I think?) and myself are gunna do a brew day in the morning on the 25th with our respective gear. All have the ability for double batches so if anyone wants in to have a crack and get a cube of lovely goodness to brew for the next gathering let me know ASAP so I can organise the grain buy from Ross. If you opt in expect 1/2 the grain bill for the batch, say $20, would be fair. Also gunna need your own cube, I have 2x15lt spares for anyone interested? I reckon we go Mash in 9 am that way we can be cleaned up and packed up and ready to rumble by say 2pm? What I was thinking is we all brew an Oktoberfest (suit the theme) and have it ready for the Queens B'day Weekend Case Swap at Half-Fix's for comparison, bragging and swapping? Again let me know if your interested sooner rather than later?

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:

InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
Chappo - Dusseldorf Red Ale.
Chappo - Guettenburg Golden Ale
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Mocha Porter for swap, Youngs DC Stout Clone in keg for consumption (maybe)
Altstart - ?
Sully - It's not a farking Irish Red Ale Screwy
Sav - ?


ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre
Ross
Bonj (Tentative)
Sav?
Mossyrocks



STAYING THE NIGHT:

Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully 
Sqyre
Sav

Maybe's?
Clean(I-don't-answer-to-SWMBO-ever) Brewer


Anyone else wanting to come please feel free to join in.





Ross said:


> Mate, you are welcome anytime - more timber than you can poke a stick at
> 
> Cheers Ross



Thanks Ross I will take you up on your kind offer and organise an appropriate time to do this!


----------



## Sully (7/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok way over due for an Update
> 
> Any late starters put your names down soon...
> 
> ...






Why am I down twice? you know I have trouble getting stuff in the fermenter... 


Have you got the Brew Wenches sorted and booked? :lol: 

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
Chappo - Dusseldorf Red Ale.
Chappo - Guettenburg Golden Ale
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Aussie Bitter for swap and It's not a farking Irish Red Ale Screwy for consumption (maybe)
Altstart - ?
Sav - ?


ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre
Ross
Bonj (Tentative)
Sav?
Mossyrocks


STAYING THE NIGHT:
Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully 
Sqyre
Sav


MAYBE'S:
Clean (I-don't-answer-to-SWMBO-ever) Brewer


BREW SHARE:
Chappo
Sav
Bradsbrew
Sully


----------



## lczaban (7/4/09)

Sully said:


> BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
> InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
> Chappo - Dusseldorf Red Ale.
> Chappo - Guettenburg Golden Ale
> ...



I'll see how I go - hopefully the gods will work things in my favour. Chappo - I'll PM you to organise to drop around the brew prior to the day (which will happen at some stage in the next few days while I still have a chance). Otherwise if I am in town I'll be in!

Cheers, GG


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/09)

No worries GG. I will keep your stash safe mate!


----------



## sav (7/4/09)

I will let you know about brewing and getting my gear there close to date,find some funds for grain,cause I am still not working, with my foot,but I will be there for sure early for brew day.

cheers sav


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/09)

Shyte Sav,
Forgot about ya foot and work mate. Bring ya gear Bradsbeers will spot ya grains for sure. I mean we MAYBE fruggle with bottle tops but we wouldn't let a brother go without beer!


----------



## InCider (7/4/09)

Between Sav and I we can do grains - specialty and the others.. hops etc... easy...

German theme - I'm going as Field Marshal Rommel. **** being politically correct - I want to be the desert fox before the water usage bans are lifted!

InCider
Afrika Corps Brewery.


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/09)

InCider said:


> Between Sav and I we can do grains - specialty and the others.. hops etc... easy...
> 
> German theme - I'm going as Field Marshal Rommel. **** being politically correct - I want to be the desert fox before the water usage bans are lifted!
> 
> ...




Who would have guessed InCider being politically correct? :blink:


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/09)

Bump! UPDATE
Ok there's one spot left for the brew share guys get in so I can get the grains etc organised.

Must be a few Noobs out there wanting to get involved? Come on speak up and join in!

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
Chappo - Dusseldorf Red Ale.
Chappo - Guettenburg Golden Ale
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Aussie Bitter for swap and It's not a farking Irish Red Ale Screwy for consumption (maybe) 
Altstart - ? 
Sav - ?
GravityGuru - Red Heeler X Ale (Is it an ale? Is it a braggot? Is it a specialty beer?)

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre
Ross
Bonj (Tentative)
Sav?
Mossyrocks


STAYING THE NIGHT:
Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully 
Sqyre
Sav


MAYBE'S:
Clean (I-don't-answer-to-SWMBO-ever) Brewer
GravityGuru (work dependent - D'OH! Will be rolling out the swag if attending)

BREW SHARE:
Chappo
Sav & InCider (Now this is gunna be funny! Don't know if Sav's gunna take ya antics cussy bro?)
Bradsbrew
Sully


----------



## Snow (9/4/09)

There's a shite-load of posts to read through, so I'll just ask:

what date did y'all decide on for this shin-dig?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## chappo1970 (9/4/09)

25th April Anzac Day Snow.


----------



## Batz (9/4/09)

Chappo said:


> 25th April Anzac Day Snow.




You couldn't have picked a worst date for me  

You guys have a good one anyway.

Batz


----------



## j1gsaw (9/4/09)

Cant make it either, bugger....


----------



## Snow (9/4/09)

Ah bugger - no can do


----------



## InCider (10/4/09)




----------



## chappo1970 (15/4/09)

Bumpty Bump! UPDATE GUYS

Week and a bit to go Yea!
Ok I want to finalize numbers for catering for you lot of freeloaders as I'm buying all the goodies this weekend. PLUS I would hate for Sully to go hungry  . 

STILL one spot left for the brew share guys! Get in so I can get the grains etc organised. It maybe a good opportunity for a noob or a seasoned brewer to have a shot and learn how not to do it as your brewin' with me :lol: 

Must be a few more of you slack tarts out there wanting to get involved? Come on speak up and join in!

I will PM everybody sometime this week with me details.

I have GG's case swap in the shed on top of the water heater so it should be good and ready for the swap. Mmmmmm Hot beer! Thanks GG for organising that early.

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
Chappo - Dusseldorf Red Ale.
Chappo - Guettenburg Golden Ale
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Aussie Bitter for swap and It's not a farking Irish Red Ale Screwy for consumption (maybe) 
Altstart - (WTF?)
Sav - (Get ya finger out mate!)
GravityGuru - Red Heeler X Ale (Is it an ale? Is it a braggot? Is it a specialty beer?)

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre
Ross
Bonj (Tentative)
Sav
Mossyrocks


STAYING THE NIGHT:
Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully 
Sqyre
Sav


DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
Clean (I-don't-answer-to-SWMBO-ever) Brewer
GravityGuru (work dependent - D'OH! Will be rolling out the swag if attending)

BREW SHARE:
Chappo (No mates) & ???????
Sav & InCider (Now this is gunna be funny! Don't know if Sav's gunna take ya antics cussy bro?)
Bradsbrew & Sully


----------



## bonj (15/4/09)

I'm out guys. Not doing well, got a dose of pneumonia, so will be taking it easy for a while.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/4/09)

Bonj said:


> I'm out guys. Not doing well, got a dose of pneumonia, so will be taking it easy for a while.




Damn Bonj! It's been going around as of late, took SWMBO out for nearly 3 weeks! Get better mate and catch ya at the next one.


----------



## Sully (15/4/09)

Chappo said:


> PLUS I would hate for Sully to go hungry  .




What ya trying to say???? <_<  

BTW have you got anything to keep kegs cold or is it bring ya own? _MAY_ have one or 2 to share...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/4/09)

Nuthin' Sully? h34r: :lol: 

I was gunna drag the keg fridge down as well as set up an ice bath in an esky I have. Should be good for at least 5-6 kegs I reckon.


----------



## lczaban (15/4/09)

I could bring down the WB for the weekend and it could be used as a mobile ice bath - it would need quite a bit of ice to get the tray full though... We might have to think about this some more... :icon_drunk: :icon_cheers:

Edit : spulling...


----------



## bradsbrew (15/4/09)

I'll be bringing a keg of something.


----------



## InCider (15/4/09)

The sad news is that I'm still coming, the good news is that I am not swapping - didn't hear from Sav to do a brew last weekend, and won't get another chance to do one with my hectic social calendar that does include lipstick lesbians, scotch and general lawlessness. :icon_cheers: 

I am really not looking forward to seeing Chappo the dirty, no-good, Cockroach wanna-be, clubsport driving, over-engineering, g-string planting, sheep shagger.

Maybe I am... :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (15/4/09)

InCider said:


> The sad news is that I'm still coming, the good news is that I am not swapping



Not even a cider cmon Incider. Surely somethimg like you had kegged at the chrissy swap.


----------



## clean brewer (15/4/09)

> DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
> Clean (I-don't-answer-to-SWMBO-ever) Brewer
> GravityGuru (work dependent - D'OH! Will be rolling out the swag if attending)



Unfortunately, I still we be unable to attend at this stage, employed another Chef today and he wont start for another week and wouldnt be up to scratch by the date... 

:angry:  CB


----------



## InCider (15/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Not even a cider cmon Incider. Surely somethimg like you had kegged at the chrissy swap.



I'd do a cider - If I got it down tomorrow, it will still be fermenting by the 25th! That bastard was 3 weeks in primary and 3 weeks in the keg.. and still fermenting, and still as dry as a Nun's ... habit. :lol: 

Will bring somthing... but whatever I can take on my bike... brooom broom!! 

S.


----------



## InCider (18/4/09)

What the bloody hell _isn't_ going on here? Chappo! Where the feck are the frivolous posts? Where are the Sheep Pics? What's going on? Did you have your parole revoked? Not good enough! :lol: 

Great to chat with your earlier mate. Are you sure their business name won't show up on my company credit card? Are your really sure?

Agenda item:

**Mini Swap Breakfast & Supplies.

Let me know what you're bringing

Eggs
Bacon - InCider . 2 kilos of bacon - or more if you think we need it.
Coffee - InCider. I'll bring a big jar of something nasty.
Mushrooms
Hash Browns
Beans
Bread
Toilet Paper
Panadol - HTFU


----------



## Batz (18/4/09)

Bar Bra should have arrived by now as well,she was excited as.

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (18/4/09)

BATZ MAY YOU HAVE A THOUSAND INFECTED BREWS YOU BASTARD!!!

She has arrived on friday just gone. 

Pretty funny actually SWMBO got said parcel from our local Aust Post contractor who happens to be a friend. She saw the little message Batz left on the front <_< thinking it was a rouse. She tore it open in front of our friend thinking I had bought yet more stuff for the brewery and was shocked to find Baa bra. She had to ring me ASAP to asked why I bought a blow up sheep? So I had to explain the QLD mascot thing, she thinks it's a crack up actually. Got a great shot of SWMBO with very unhappy look on her face.










InCider I believe you are very familiar with that look from Lissa, No?



Thanks for the stickers Batz I now feel like I'm with the "in crowd" as every 2nd AHB/BABBS has a Batz Brewery sticker on their car!


----------



## Sully (18/4/09)

Chappo said:


> BATZ MAY YOU HAVE A THOUSAND INFECTED BREWS YOU BASTARD!!!
> 
> She has arrived on friday just gone.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ROFL


----------



## NickB (18/4/09)

I'm looking possible to attend ATM.... Will confirm during the week. SWMBO heading down to Melbourne for the weekend, and seeing as I couldn't get tickets to the ANZAC Day Essendon v Collingwood game, I'm not.

Should be able to bring a keg of something to share

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
InCider - Nanny Goat Ale
Chappo - Dusseldorf Red Ale.
Chappo - Guettenburg Golden Ale
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Aussie Bitter for swap and It's not a farking Irish Red Ale Screwy for consumption (maybe) 
Altstart - (WTF?)
Sav - (Get ya finger out mate!)
GravityGuru - Red Heeler X Ale (Is it an ale? Is it a braggot? Is it a specialty beer?)

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre
Ross
Bonj (Tentative)
Sav
Mossyrocks
*NickB* (will confirm)


STAYING THE NIGHT:
Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully 
Sqyre
Sav
*NickB* (will confirm)


DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
Clean (I-don't-answer-to-SWMBO-ever) Brewer
GravityGuru (work dependent - D'OH! Will be rolling out the swag if attending)

BREW SHARE:
Chappo (No mates) & ???????
Sav & InCider (Now this is gunna be funny! Don't know if Sav's gunna take ya antics cussy bro?)
Bradsbrew & Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (18/4/09)

Great news NickB! Look forward to it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/4/09)

Update!

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
InCider - (Couldn't be farked brewing)
Chappo - Dusseldorf Red Ale.
Chappo - Guettenburg Golden Ale
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Aussie Bitter for swap and It's not a farking Irish Red Ale Screwy for consumption (maybe) 
Altstart - (WTF?)
Sav - (Get ya finger out mate!)
GravityGuru - Red Heeler X Ale (Is it an ale? Is it a braggot? Is it a specialty beer?)

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre
Ross
Bonj (Tentative)
Sav
Mossyrocks
*NickB* (will confirm)
InCider (Poofta)

STAYING THE NIGHT:
Baa Bra
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully 
Sqyre
Sav
*NickB* (will confirm)


DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
Clean (I-don't-answer-to-SWMBO-ever) Brewer
GravityGuru (work dependent - D'OH! Will be rolling out the swag if attending)

BREW SHARE:
Chappo (No mates) & COME ON I'M NOT THAT UGLY?
Sav & InCider (Now this is gunna be funny! Don't know if Sav's gunna take ya antics cussy bro?)
Bradsbrew & Sully


----------



## winkle (18/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Great news NickB! Look forward to it. :icon_cheers:



Keep a close eye on yer chooks.


----------



## InCider (18/4/09)

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
InCider - (Couldn't be farked brewing)
Chappo - Dusseldorf Rainbow Red Ale.
Chappo - Guettenburg Golden Shower Ale
bradsbrew - Stout
Silly - Aussie Bitter for swap and It's not a farking Irish Red Ale Screwy for consumption (maybe) 
Altstart - (WTF?)
Sav - (Get ya finger out mate!)
GravityGuru - Red Heeler 10ms/s X Ale (Is it an ale? Is it a braggot? Is it a specialty beer?)

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre -Goat Shagger
Ross - The Emperor 
Bonj (Tentative & Homo)
Sav
Mossyrocks
*NickB* (will confirm his sexuality after seeing Baa Bra again)
InCider (Pillar of Society)

STAYING THE NIGHT:
Baa Bra (will be on the workbench)
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully (hoping to get knocked up)
Sqyre (hoping PistolPatch will no knock up Mrs Sqyre again)
Sav
*NickB* (will confirm)


DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
Clean (I-answer-to-SWMBO) Brewer
GravityGuru (work dependent - D'OH! Will be rolling out the swag if attending)

BREW SHARE:
Chappo (No mates) & COME ON I'M NOT THAT UGLY?
Sav & InCider (Now this is gunna be funny! Don't know if Sav's gunna take ya antics cussy bro?)
Bradsbrew & Sully
*
**Mini Swap Breakfast & Supplies.*

Let us know what you're bringing!

Eggs
Bacon - InCider . 2 kilos of bacon - or more if you think we need it.
Coffee - InCider. I'll bring a big jar of something nasty.
Mushrooms
Hash Browns
Beans
Bread
Toilet Paper
Panadol - HTFU


----------



## NickB (18/4/09)

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
InCider - (Couldn't be farked brewing)
Chappo - Dusseldorf Rainbow Red Ale.
Chappo - Guettenburg Golden Shower Ale
bradsbrew - Stout
Silly - Aussie Bitter for swap and It's not a farking Irish Red Ale Screwy for consumption (maybe) 
Altstart - (WTF?)
Sav - (Get ya finger out mate!)
GravityGuru - Red Heeler 10ms/s X Ale (Is it an ale? Is it a braggot? Is it a specialty beer?)

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre -Goat Shagger
Ross - The Emperor 
Bonj (Tentative & Homo)
Sav
Mossyrocks
NickB (The Chicks are Mine Incider, fuckin' dirty bastard!)
InCider (Pillar of Society)

STAYING THE NIGHT:
Baa Bra (will be on the workbench)
InCider PLUS Sheep (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully (hoping to get knocked up)
Sqyre (hoping PistolPatch will no knock up Mrs Sqyre again)
Sav
NickB (will confirm)


DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
Clean (I-answer-to-SWMBO) Brewer
GravityGuru (work dependent - D'OH! Will be rolling out the swag if attending)

BREW SHARE:
Chappo (No mates) & COME ON I'M NOT THAT UGLY?
Sav & InCider (Now this is gunna be funny! Don't know if Sav's gunna take ya antics cussy bro?)
Bradsbrew & Sully

**Mini Swap Breakfast & Supplies.

Let us know what you're bringing!

Eggs - Nick B(tentatively) - special Man Eggs supplied by Incider...ahem... TBC - naybe 2 Dozen
Bacon - InCider . 2 kilos of bacon - or more if you think we need it.
Coffee - InCider. I'll bring a big jar of something nasty.
Mushrooms
Hash Browns
Beans
Bread - NickB - Loaf or Two made from "Special Yeast"
Toilet Paper
Panadol - HTFU


----------



## Sully (18/4/09)

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP:
InCider - (Is a big pussy for not brewing anything for the swap)
Chappo - Dusseldorf Rainbow Red Ale.
Chappo - Guettenburg Golden Shower Ale
bradsbrew - Stout
Sully - Mocha Stout & Hopped Up Amber for swap and Hopped Up Amber for consumption (if they're ready, if not XXXX Gold)
Altstart - (WTF?)
Sav - (Get ya finger out mate!)
GravityGuru - Red Heeler 10ms/s X Ale (Is it an ale? Is it a braggot? Is it a specialty beer?)

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:
Sqyre -Goat Shagger
Ross - The Emperor
Bonj (Tentative)
Sav
Mossyrocks
NickB (The Chicks are Mine Incider, fuckin' dirty bastard!)
InCider (Pisshead of Society)

STAYING THE NIGHT:
Baa Bra (will be on the workbench)
Sheep PLUS InCider (new mistress) and the Willful Goat "Betsy"
Sully (hoping to get is already knocked up)
Sqyre (hoping PistolPatch will not knock up Mrs Sqyre again)
Sav
NickB (will confirm)


DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
Clean (I-answer-to-SWMBO) Brewer
GravityGuru (work dependent - D'OH! Will be rolling out the swag if attending)

BREW SHARE:
Chappo (No mates BECAUSE I'M THAT UGLY)
Sav & InCider (Now this is gunna be funny! Don't know if Sav's gunna take ya antics cussy bro?)
Bradsbrew & Sully

**Mini Swap Breakfast & Supplies.

Let us know what you're bringing!

Eggs - Nick B(tentatively) - special Man Eggs supplied by Incider...ahem... TBC - maybe 2 Dozen
Bacon - InCider . 2 kilos of bacon - or more if you think we need it.
Coffee - InCider. I'll bring a big jar of International Roast.
Magic Mushrooms - Sully
Hash Browns - Sully
Beans - Sully
Bread - NickB - Loaf or Two made from "Special Yeast & Special Herbs"
Toilet Paper (or Chappos Curtains)
Panadol - HTFU or Hair of the Dog


----------



## InCider (18/4/09)

Hey Chappo - heads up mate: Lissa is going to hit the curtains! :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/09)

sean...you are still my biatchnessbabe :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Sully (18/4/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> sean...you are still my biatchnessbabe :icon_chickcheers:



He is everybodysbiatchnessbabe h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/4/09)

Thank fark Batz ain't coming along... Lissa would be tearin' him a new one, which he probably needs? h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/4/09)

Gold Coast Dude I met at CB's today? Sign up in 24hrs or ya bunkin' upp with InCidet, Sully and GravityGuru


----------



## InCider (19/4/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> sean...you are still my biatchnessbabe :icon_chickcheers:



And you'll always be my BIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATCH stu!


----------



## chappo1970 (19/4/09)

Thanks for dropping that keg around InCider. I'll be sure to shake the bejesus out of it for ya. What type of golden ale was it? :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (19/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Gold Coast Dude I met at CB's today? Sign up in 24hrs or ya bunkin' upp with InCidet, Sully and GravityGuru



Sully is not going to be very happy that you've posted a picture of him with his rollers in Chappo :lol: . Different type of thong than he usually wears too :wacko: 

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (19/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> ....Different type of thong than he usually wears too :wacko:
> 
> Brad




I don't want to know how you would know that Brad... :lol:


----------



## InCider (19/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Thanks for dropping that keg around InCider. I'll be sure to shake the bejesus out of it for ya. What type of golden ale was it? :icon_cheers:



No worries mate - good to see Lissa again!

It's a Golden Shower Ale. :lol: 

Just taking the piss...

InCider.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/4/09)

InCider said:


> No worries mate - good to see Lissa again!
> 
> It's a Golden Shower Ale. :lol:
> 
> ...



Somehow I do believe you? Why? :icon_drunk:


----------



## lczaban (19/4/09)

Geez, looks like I'm going to have to crack out the unisex chastity belt ("It's an Everlast!" - SWMBO is a "Robin Hood - Men in Tights" fan)... I thought with BaaBra in attendance that I could relax, safe in the knowledge that InCider would be preoccupied for the evening. I'd better start getting some steel reinforced bars fitted up to the swag too - you can never be too careful in the Chappo neck of the woods... h34r: 

On a more seriouser note, hopefully I can confirm my attendence at some stage through the week. If I do get along I'm sure that this case swap will be educational on a number of levels... :huh:


----------



## InCider (19/4/09)

GravityGuru said:


> ... you can never be too careful in the Chappo neck of the woods... h34r:



Just having Chappo in your neck would have to be a big wake up call! :lol: 

My swag is made with amplimesh & termimesh in case Half-fix comes looking for some lovin'. :beer:


----------



## bradsbrew (19/4/09)

InCider said:


> Just having Chappo in your neck would have to be a big wake up call! :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Chappo is a very giving person and I'm sure he will supply a reinforced bar in your swag.


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

Bump and Update Lads!

Firstly Altstart where are ya mate? You still in?

I would like to have firm numbers and attendee's by Thursday guys so I can get the catering worked out. So if ya want be part of the fun now is the time to put ya hat in the ring. You don't have to be in the case swap to come along. Ya just need to have a sense of humour and an interest in brewing beer. Might help if you like sheep apparently?

I'm still after a brew buddy for the brew day in the morning of the case swap so if your keen to learn something (all wrong and how not to do it) then put your hand up now as I want to get the grains/hops from Ross. You just need to bring $20 (half the cost of grains and hops) and a 25lt cube to put your share of the spoils into.
I will be doing a pommy brewers brew "Shive Talking" (cheers Wez :icon_cheers: )

Target OG 1.052
Target IBU 39-40
Mash 2.5L/kg 67c 90 mins
Boil 90 mins

87% Pale Malt (Maris Otter)
10% Wheat Malt
3% Cara-Pils

Pearle 90 mins to ~13 IBU
Cascade 90 mins to ~13 IBU

Pearle 15 mins to ~7 IBU
Cascade 15 mins to ~7 IBU

60g Cascade added to the boiler during cooling and steeped at 70c for 30 mins



BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP: 7 in the swap
Chappo Senior
Chappo Junior
bradsbrew
Sully 
Altstart
Sav
GravityGuru

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING:  6 in the not swapping
Sqyre
Ross
Sav
Mossyrocks
NickB 
InCider

STAYING THE NIGHT: 5 Staying the night
InCider
Sully & Mrs Sully (Hahahaha someone's gunna get in trouble for sure!) :lol: 
Sqyre
Sav
NickB (will confirm)


DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
GravityGuru

BREW SHARE:
Chappo & ?
Sav & InCider
Bradsbrew & Sully


----------



## Sully (20/4/09)

Chappo, I will be your bitch in the brew share if no-one else jumps in, as well as Brads... :blink: Im a beer tart, what can I say...
As you know I need beer stock cause Im a slackass...


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

Sully said:


> Chappo, I will be your bitch in the brew share if no-one else jumps in, as well as Brads... :blink: Im a beer tart, what can I say...
> As you know I need beer stock cause Im a slackass...



Cheers big ears I knew I could count on ya mate! Now I know you don't have the fermenter space for all this wort because I noticed yesterday that... dumt da dahhhhhhh! You had fermenters actually fermenting beer. WTF Sully? Totally out of character for you h34r: . 
:lol: 

BTW thanks Sully for donating the fire wood for the Case Swap Dude I am sure all will appreciate it now the nights are getting cooler! 

Psst! Might want to sneek in that very nice DrS Lite session we got stuck into yesterday (top farkin' drop BTW.)


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

Bump for the night shift!


----------



## NickB (20/4/09)

I'm a definite starter now , will also stay the night, probably sleep in the car as usual 

Will also bring a keg of something - either a Vienna Lager or Nelson Sauvin Pils, depends on what has the most left in it at the end of the week 

Cheers


----------



## InCider (20/4/09)

I'm getting excited!


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

NickB said:


> I'm a definite starter now , will also stay the night, probably sleep in the car as usual
> 
> Will also bring a keg of something - either a Vienna Lager or Nelson Sauvin Pils, depends on what has the most left in it at the end of the week
> 
> Cheers



Yea! :icon_chickcheers: 

h34r: there's always InCiders swag....


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

InCider i like the way those pants hug the good bits!


----------



## InCider (20/4/09)

Chappo said:


> InCider i like the way those pants hug the good bits!




Needs hairbrush... :lol: 

But I'll have one if NickB shares my swag again.... :blink:


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

I'm excited too...


----------



## NickB (20/4/09)

InCider said:


> But I'll have one if NickB shares my swag again.... :blink:



You loved it. At least I didn't lick your head like Troydo h34r:

Will try and persuade him to come along too, dunno how I'll go though 

Cheers

PS: looking forward to meeting some of you for the first time, even if you all seem like crazy bastards


----------



## Batz (20/4/09)

Chappo said:


> BATZ MAY YOU HAVE A THOUSAND INFECTED BREWS YOU BASTARD!!!
> 
> She has arrived on friday just gone.
> 
> ...




Great !
Nice to get my own back after Brucey's attempt 





I was so happy about sending it off I really didn't realize what I had done, until the post office girl looked at me and said " Don't like her anymore then ?" There I was smiling like a hop flower too :unsure: 

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

Funny Batz that you would post as I should be plotting my revenge.... <_<


----------



## gaza (20/4/09)

Hi chappo, 
My name is gary and would like to be your brew buddy. If you could give me your address to go to that would be greet. 
Can i get to you by train,bus or taxi. Also could you give me a time to be there. 

Thanks, gary gamble. Gaza.


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

Gaza PM sent (well soon)


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

Gaza can't send PM's ATM <_< PM me your mobile and I'll call ya mate


----------



## InCider (20/4/09)

Gary, you surely must be the bravest man on the internet tonite. Coming to a case swap on your first post! :icon_chickcheers: 

I look forward to catching up with you on saturday.  

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## Batz (20/4/09)

InCider said:


> Gary, you surely must be the bravest man on the internet tonite. Coming to a case swap on your first post! :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> I look forward to catching up with you on saturday.
> 
> ...




Gotta be spam
Otherwise Gary your welcome to a Brewerhood night anytime 


Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

+1 InCider but I figured you could do with some fresh meat.

BTW gary is a Hells Angels soldier 6'8" and built like a brick shyte house and likes scared weedy guys apparently? Long bay jail or something?






Bring on the gimp!

Likes Heines BTW!


----------



## muay (20/4/09)

Hi All,

I was down at CraftBrewer today and Ross told me about your meet on this weekend. I don't actually have any brew ATM as I'm just starting out, so I won't be able to do any swapping. 

A little about myself - I'm living at the Gold Coast ATM, Im primarily interested in brewing Belgian Ales, but also keen on Witbeers and good pale ales. Truth be told, I can appreciate most beers  I'm currently on my second brew: a Brugse Triple Clone which has been bubbling away for about 15 hrs now. Smelling much better than my first attempt, which was a complete flop!

Is there still a place free?

muay


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

Muay come on up mate. PM sent! But do ya like sheep?

Edit: speelinkx pissed again


----------



## NickB (20/4/09)

hehehehe, everyone is signing up for a second AHB username and posting that they wanna come to Chappo's... InCider, stop pretending you have friends....... stop it mate!


Geez 













Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

ROFL! :lol:


----------



## muay (20/4/09)

I like lamb.... Thats what you mean right? <nervous grin>


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

Well err OK? We can call her lamb if that makes you feel more comfortable?







:lol:


----------



## muay (20/4/09)

Hmm, thats pretty twisted Chappo!


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

It maybe best not to look back thru the thread then Muay? We are very, ahem cough!, serious brewers.


----------



## Sully (20/4/09)

Chappo said:


> It maybe best not to look back thru the thread then Muay? We are very, ahem cough!, serious brewers.


Sheep Shaggers with a brewing and drinking problem :blink:


----------



## InCider (21/4/09)

I had seen your address before Chappo....


----------



## chappo1970 (21/4/09)

Bloody hell InCider did you really have to public out me mate? Is nothin' sacred on this forum? h34r:


----------



## InCider (21/4/09)

Chatting to Sav as speak... InCider the AG Brewer! :beer:


----------



## chappo1970 (21/4/09)

InCider said:


> Chatting to Sav as speak... InCider the AG Brewer! :beer:



Bwahahaha! ROFL! :lol: 

Cool I will be there to witness it! :super:


----------



## InCider (21/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Bwahahaha! ROFL! :lol:
> 
> Cool I will be there to witness it! :super:



I'll be in costume!


----------



## chappo1970 (21/4/09)

Bump and Update Lads!

Times is ticking quickly. 3 new additions have decided to grace us with their presence on the day as well.

Ok Sully is reportedly having a crack at some home made baked beans for breakfast (thanks mate!  ) So I would suggest airfreshener for the trip home as HB beer + bacon + snags + home made sauerkraut + onions + eggs + HOME MADE BEANS is going to be somewhat volitile and the results violent. 

Second thoughts better throw in 2nd set of undies as well. To be sure to be sure...

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP: 7 in the swap
Chappo Senior
Chappo Junior
bradsbrew
Sully 
Altstart
Sav
GravityGuru

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING: 8 in the not swapping
Sqyre
Ross
Sav
Mossyrocks
NickB 
InCider
Gary Glitter
Muay

STAYING THE NIGHT: 5 Staying the night
InCider
Sully & Mrs Sully (Hahahaha someone's gunna get in trouble for sure!) :lol: 
Sqyre
Sav
NickB (will confirm)


DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
GravityGuru
RoverFJ1200

BREW SHARE:
Chappo & Sully (GG in reserve)
Sav & InCider (In full dress)
Bradsbrew & Sully


----------



## sqyre (21/4/09)

I just want to confirm i am still attending... 
i've been a bit crook of late but hopefully i will be right for the night..

I just need to keep up my medication.. 
think i might have popped a few too many pills this arvo as the AHB voices have started to tell me to do bad things again...  





I hope Marky Mark isn't going to be there...
Sqyre... :blink:


----------



## chappo1970 (21/4/09)

ROFL! :lol: 
InCider will get jealous!


----------



## InCider (21/4/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL! :lol:
> InCider will get jealous!



It looks like Sqyre is giving a bum jab, so that's ok... he's still got 1/2 of his playground available.


----------



## winkle (21/4/09)

sqyre said:


> I just want to confirm i am still attending...
> i've been a bit crook of late but hopefully i will be right for the night..
> 
> I just need to keep up my medication..
> ...



:lol: 
Good to see your recovering


----------



## bradsbrew (21/4/09)

sqyre said:


> I just want to confirm i am still attending...
> i've been a bit crook of late but hopefully i will be right for the night..
> 
> I just need to keep up my medication..
> ...


Absolute gold. Ive read that 3 times now and had a good chuck each time.


----------



## bonj (21/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Absolute gold. Ive read that 3 times now and had a good chuck each time.


There can't be much left if you've chucked 3 times already... but Sqyre can have that affect on people. :lol:


----------



## np1962 (21/4/09)

Anyone else find they have started looking more closely at the Users list tonight :lol: 

Nige


----------



## bradsbrew (21/4/09)

Bonj said:


> There can't be much left if you've chucked 3 times already... but Sqyre can have that affect on people. :lol:



Upon reflection chuck was probably a better word than the intended chuckle


----------



## chappo1970 (21/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Upon reflection chuck was probably a better word than the intended chuckle




Chuck rulez! :beerbang: :chug:


----------



## chappo1970 (22/4/09)

Bump!

I want/need to finalise this by tomorrow night so if there's anymore takers put ya bloody hand up in the next 24hrs. If ya need permission from SWMBO tell her your going to bible school... of brewing that is  .

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP: 7 in the swap
Chappo Senior
Chappo Junior
bradsbrew
Sully 
Altstart
Sav
GravityGuru

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING: 8 in the not swapping
Sqyre
Ross
Sav
Mossyrocks
NickB 
InCider
Gary Glitter
Muay

STAYING THE NIGHT: 5 Staying the night
InCider
Sully & Mrs Sully (Hahahaha someone's gunna get in trouble for sure!) :lol: 
Sqyre
Sav
NickB (will confirm)


DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
GravityGuru
RoverFJ1200

BREW SHARE:
Chappo & Gary Glitter (pending discussion with Sully)
Sav & InCider (In full dress)
Bradsbrew & Sully (Save ya bottle tops)


----------



## bradsbrew (22/4/09)

Got me reusable caps soaking in acetone ready for the swap bottles.


----------



## chappo1970 (22/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Got me reusable caps soaking in acetone ready for the swap bottles.




Tehehe! :lol: yummy! Can't wait! :icon_vomit:


----------



## Sully (22/4/09)

GG can have my spot Chappo...


----------



## lczaban (22/4/09)

Confirming my attendance - all right... :super: 

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP: 7 in the swap
Chappo Senior
Chappo Junior
bradsbrew
Sully 
Altstart
Sav
GravityGuru

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING: 8 in the not swapping
Sqyre
Ross
Sav
Mossyrocks
NickB 
InCider
Gary Glitter
Muay

STAYING THE NIGHT: 6 Staying the night
InCider
Sully & Mrs Sully (Hahahaha someone's gunna get in trouble for sure!) :lol: 
Sqyre
Sav
NickB (will confirm)
Gravity Guru 


DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
RoverFJ1200

BREW SHARE:
Chappo & Gary Glitter (pending discussion with Sully)
Sav & InCider (In full dress)
Bradsbrew & Sully (Save ya bottle tops)


I'll see what is happening on Saturday morning and if it is possible I'll be attending the brewing session as an onlooker in the morning. Otherwise bring on the the swap!

Cheers & beers, GG


----------



## chappo1970 (22/4/09)

WOO FARKIN' HOO!

 :chug: :beer:


----------



## roverfj1200 (22/4/09)

Sorry but I'm out to cut a long story short.... 2 brews need bottling, Yard and pool need alot of work. Pool so bad I will have to mow it first. and Boat needs to see water before dry rot sets in. Yes and I have some bottles that need drinking..

I must say a big thanks for the invite will make one sometime..

Thanks Guys..


----------



## winkle (22/4/09)

Once you've mowed your pool can you come over and do mine B) .

You blokes have a good one, pity its on ANZAC day.


----------



## browndog (22/4/09)

Yeah, my pool needs mowing too, I'd love to attend, I'm hoping to get a leave pass for a few hrs in the arvo.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## chappo1970 (22/4/09)

Sully said:


> GG can have my spot Chappo...



You are indeed a gentleman and a brewer Sully!

Browndog I'll PM my Addy to ya just in case (fingers crossed).


----------



## Sully (22/4/09)

Chappo said:


> You are indeed a gentleman and a brewer Sully!





Stop spreading these rumours about me....


----------



## bradsbrew (22/4/09)

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP: 7 in the swap
Chappo Senior
Chappo Junior
bradsbrew
Sully 
Altstart
Sav
GravityGuru

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING: 8 in the not swapping
Sqyre
Ross
Sav
Mossyrocks
NickB 
InCider
Gary Glitter
Muay

STAYING THE NIGHT: 6 Staying the night
Not Chappo after all the shananagins
InCider
Sully & Mrs Sully (Hahahaha someone's gunna get in trouble for sure!) :lol: 
Sqyre
Sav
NickB (will confirm)
Gravity Guru 
Bradsbrew+ Man-nappy

DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
RoverFJ1200

BREW SHARE:
Chappo & Gary Glitter (pending discussion with Sully)
Sav & InCider (In full dress)
Bradsbrew & Sully (Save ya bottle tops)


Just put myself down as staying the night.

Brad


----------



## NickB (22/4/09)

Just to confirm I will be staying the night (not in InCider's Swag though).

Now just have to work out how I'm keeping my keg cold as I'm heading down on Friday evening, and don't have a fridge big enough to store the keg in...

Oh, and Chappo, can you please confirm what you would like us all to bring (ie: food etc).

Also, have added myself to the swap list. Why not I say. Got a couple of kegs to choose from so I'm in!

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP: 8 in the swap
Chappo Senior
Chappo Junior
bradsbrew
Sully 
Altstart
Sav
GravityGuru
NickB - Either a Nelson Sauvin Pils, or Ordinary Bitter....

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING: 7 in the not swapping
Sqyre
Ross
Sav
Mossyrocks
InCider
Gary Glitter
Muay

STAYING THE NIGHT: 6 Staying the night
Not Chappo after all the shananagins
InCider
Sully & Mrs Sully (Hahahaha someone's gunna get in trouble for sure!) 
Sqyre
Sav
NickB
Gravity Guru 
Bradsbrew+ Man-nappy

DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
RoverFJ1200

BREW SHARE:
Chappo & Gary Glitter (pending discussion with Sully)
Sav & InCider (In full dress)
Bradsbrew & Sully (Save ya bottle tops)


----------



## Sully (22/4/09)

NickB said:


> Just to confirm I will be staying the night (not in InCider's Swag though).
> 
> Now just have to work out how I'm keeping my keg cold as I'm heading down on Friday evening, and don't have a fridge big enough to store the keg in...
> 
> ...



Mate, I can store it here if you want to drop it off. I am heading to Chappos in the am whenever Brad decides to pick me up. 

PROMISE I will not try and consume all of it....


PM you the address if you want.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## NickB (22/4/09)

Thanks for the offer Sully! Will have a think, however I'm heading down Friday afternoon for a drop off at the airport, and staying down at Springfield Lakes.... Might have to just grab my big esky and a couple bags of ice...

Will see how I go though, will PM you if I'm gonna take you up on that offer!

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (22/4/09)

Nibbles would be great but the food is all taken care of guys (NickB). I think we're all pitching in for breakfast.


----------



## Ross (22/4/09)

NickB said:


> Thanks for the offer Sully! Will have a think, however I'm heading down Friday afternoon for a drop off at the airport, and staying down at Springfield Lakes.... Might have to just grab my big esky and a couple bags of ice...
> 
> Will see how I go though, will PM you if I'm gonna take you up on that offer!
> 
> Cheers




Nick, you can drop at the shop if more convenient & i'll keep in the cold room.

Might be a bit lighter by Saturday though  

cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (22/4/09)

Ross said:


> Nick, you can drop at the shop if more convenient & i'll keep in the cold room.
> 
> Might be a bit lighter by Saturday though
> 
> cheers Ross



And your girlfriend can stay at my house too :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (22/4/09)

Ross your a gentleman!

InCider... Expected <_< 

Just realised a whole thread page without a.....


----------



## chappo1970 (22/4/09)

Hey InCider!

Tasty brew in that keg... h34r: 

Thinking Cascades, Simcoe, Amarillo?

What a hop burst? Maybe?

Kinda jumped on the beer out and poured itself... Weird huh?


----------



## InCider (22/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Hey InCider!
> 
> Tasty brew in that keg... h34r:
> 
> ...



Yeah - something like that - just remember to leave me a G-banger to sleep with OK? 

Let me know if the amarillo is too strong. The other smell is my feet. Burnt my old hopsock so used a normal sock...

InCider.


----------



## NickB (22/4/09)

Thanks Ross, will let you know!

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (22/4/09)

InCider said:


> ....just remember to leave me a G-banger to sleep with OK? ....



No worries neighbour is keeping it warmed up for ya mate






Should make a nice blanket, no?


----------



## bradsbrew (22/4/09)

Man I was eating marshmellows. Now I dont feel so well.


----------



## sqyre (23/4/09)

Hey Chappo, 
if its ok to use your oven for 1/2 an hour on the night i can possibly bring a couple of Mrs Sqyres Cob Loaves along for something to nibble on.
Awesome on a cold night...although someone told me it was supose to be a scorcher this weekend... :huh: 

Anyhoo, let me know if access to the oven is ok.

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider (23/4/09)

*I love that cob loaf! *  

Sav, I've got the grain... all labeled.








*And give us this day, our daily sheep...*


----------



## InCider (23/4/09)

Hey Nick, on your way through can you stop off and get some samples of that new micro in Kingaroy?

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## chappo1970 (23/4/09)

sqyre said:


> Hey Chappo,
> if its ok to use your oven for 1/2 an hour on the night i can possibly bring a couple of Mrs Sqyres Cob Loaves along for something to nibble on.
> Awesome on a cold night...although someone told me it was supose to be a scorcher this weekend... :huh:
> 
> ...



Geez ya pushin' it Of course it's ok... Hey Mrs Sqyre is more than welcome as Mrs Chappo and Mrs Sully are doing their own thing up at the house away from us DV8's.


----------



## sqyre (23/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Geez ya pushin' it Of course it's ok... Hey Mrs Sqyre is more than welcome as Mrs Chappo and Mrs Sully are doing their own thing up at the house away from us DV8's.



She was considering coming along for some of the Brewday, but as usual there is no baby sitters available so we would have to drag along the 2 rugrats. So she has opted to stay home with the kiddies.
Besides, she would down in the thick of the DV8-tion helping with the brewing..  

But i will bring a cob-loaf or 2 on the day along with a keg..

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (23/4/09)

InCider said:


> Hey Nick, on your way through can you stop off and get some samples of that new micro in Kingaroy?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> InCider.




Indeed I will mate. Will see if they can supply a keg 

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (23/4/09)

sqyre said:


> She was considering coming along for some of the Brewday, but as usual there is no baby sitters available so we would have to drag along the 2 rugrats. So she has opted to stay home with the kiddies.
> Besides, she would down in the thick of the DV8-tion helping with the brewing..
> 
> But i will bring a cob-loaf or 2 on the day along with a keg..
> ...


Mrs Sqyre and the ruggies are more than welcome. We will have our 2 ruggies at home, boy 3 and girl 8, to help entertain them plus a massive kids room to lock them away from the action. I reckon Mrs Chappo and Mrs Sully won't be able to help themselves and get invovled anyway but it's your call. They are more than welcome, yeah?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## sqyre (23/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Mrs Sqyre and the ruggies are more than welcome. We will have our 2 ruggies at home, boy 3 and girl 8, to help entertain them plus a massive kids room to lock them away from the action. I reckon Mrs Chappo and Mrs Sully won't be able to help themselves and get invovled anyway but it's your call. They are more than welcome, yeah?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



Now you've done it...  Mrs Sqyre is coming...  
But will be gone before dark probably..

Cheers, 
Sqyre.....


----------



## reviled (23/4/09)

Such wonderfull hospitality Chappo  Good man!


----------



## TidalPete (23/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Mrs Sqyre and the ruggies are more than welcome. We will have our 2 ruggies at home, boy 3 and girl 8, to help entertain them plus a massive kids room to lock them away from the action. I reckon Mrs Chappo and Mrs Sully won't be able to help themselves and get invovled anyway but it's your call. They are more than welcome, yeah?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



Looking forward to having a couple with you (And your dad) Chappo. You are a gentleman!

In my day we did not know the term "Rugrats" but if there was a party going on we kept the little bastards in here. -----



TP


----------



## Sully (23/4/09)

sqyre said:


> Now you've done it...  Mrs Sqyre is coming...
> But will be gone before dark probably..
> 
> Cheers,
> Sqyre.....




Will I tell her about the Malteaser Cheesecake so she will stay longer???


----------



## chappo1970 (23/4/09)

Sqyre EXCELLENT news! :beerbang: Look forward to meeting the brood. Hopefully you'll have a few too many and decide to stay :chug: . Which I would never ever encourage...Tehehehe!!

TP stop taking photo's of the backyard mate! Seriously It that an old thunderbox with a fence around it? Yes it will be a fine day TP when yourself, Dad and I can have a brew or two at The Sharkbait Brewery manor. :beer:


----------



## TidalPete (23/4/09)

There's more than one use for the old thunderbox mate! :lol: 

TP


----------



## sqyre (23/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Sqyre EXCELLENT news! :beerbang: Look forward to meeting the brood. Hopefully you'll have a few too many and decide to stay :chug: . Which I would never ever encourage...Tehehehe!!
> 
> TP stop taking photo's of the backyard mate! Seriously It that an old thunderbox with a fence around it? Yes it will be a fine day TP when yourself, Dad and I can have a brew or two at The Sharkbait Brewery manor. :beer:



I will bring a mattress and a blanket and renae can leave me there and pick me up in the morning if she leaves early..
Is there a spot under a little bit of cover somewhere i can chuck my mattress and escape the morning dew??? (or rain heaven forbid..)

Sqyre..


----------



## chappo1970 (23/4/09)

Plenty for you Sqyre. If ya have a bath and wear a flea collar Mrs Chappo might even let ya in the house... :lol: just don't sneak in InCider strict orders he is to remain in the backyard tied to a tree.


----------



## clean brewer (23/4/09)

Hey Sqyre,

Did you receive my message/email about the Bulk Buy spreadsheet???? :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Sully (23/4/09)

Final Checks Chappo?


----------



## chappo1970 (23/4/09)

Sully said:


> Final Checks Chappo?



Yep Sully! Sorry mate I didn't get back to you today,yeah!

OK I'm closing takers for the Mini Swap as of Midnight tonight.

If anyone hasn't been PM'd me address get on me goat ASAP

Ok final run

BREWER & BREW IN THE SWAP: 8 in the swap
Chappo Senior
Chappo Junior
bradsbrew
Sully 
Altstart
Sav
GravityGuru
NickB - Either a Nelson Sauvin Pils, or Ordinary Bitter....

ATTENDING BUT NOT SWAPPING: 7 in the not swapping
Sqyre
Ross
Sav
Mossyrocks
InCider
Gary Glitter
Muay

STAYING THE NIGHT: 6 Staying the night
Not Chappo after all the shananagins
InCider
Sully & Mrs Sully (Hahahaha someone's gunna get in trouble for sure!) 
Sqyre
Sav
NickB
Gravity Guru 
Bradsbrew+ Man-nappy
Muay
Gary Glitter

DEFINITE MAYBE'S:
RoverFJ1200

BREW SHARE:
Chappo & Gary Glitter (The gentleman "Sully")
Sav & InCider (In full dress)
Bradsbrew & Sully (Save ya bottle tops)


Ok kegs and general beer cooling. We are gunna need ice guys so I suggest we get some 20 odd bags from the local corner shop $3.50 a bag, I have it reserved ATM. Any othr suggestions guys?



Your Humble Servant



Chappo


----------



## sqyre (23/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Hey Sqyre,
> 
> Did you receive my message/email about the Bulk Buy spreadsheet???? :unsure:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Sorry CB, email sent..

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer (23/4/09)

sqyre said:


> Sorry CB, email sent..
> 
> Sqyre..



Thanks Sqyre,
You're a good man, good to see you hanging around on here again..  

 Have a great time guys, im gonna be dirty if its a quiet week-end up here, got a new Chef and he told me to go, but not that confident yet...  

 CB


----------



## chappo1970 (23/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Have a great time guys, im gonna be dirty if its a quiet week-end up here, got a new Chef and he told me to go, but not that confident yet...
> 
> CB



Not to worry Mate! Would love ya to be here but understand and admire your commitment. Chappo's got ya back... expect all the crap case swap hooch to be sent yourway!  

Me and Dad can share between us.


----------



## InCider (23/4/09)

It's a shame we won't meet up this time CB - but soon I hope! 

Keen as to catch up again Pete - make sure all your 'workings' are in fine form. You've got a reputation to uphold!

NickB - if you can get some cards/coasters from that Micro to hand out so we can have a getaway weekend up there one day.

Sqyre - I'm first on Baa-bra. 

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Sully (24/4/09)

Chaps, 1 more sleep - woohoo.

Chappo gave us a preview of his Costume for the day - What do ya's reckon??


----------



## Batz (24/4/09)

Sully said:


> Chaps, 1 more sleep - woohoo.
> 
> Chappo gave us a preview of his Costume for the day - What do ya's reckon??




I'm sure that handle will come in handy


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

Sully said:


> Chaps, 1 more sleep - woohoo.
> 
> Chappo gave us a preview of his Costume for the day - What do ya's reckon??



ROFL! :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Psst! I will get you my precious Sully.....


----------



## lczaban (24/4/09)

Sully said:


> Chaps, 1 more sleep - woohoo.
> 
> Chappo gave us a preview of his Costume for the day - What do ya's reckon??



THAT'S GOLD!!!! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

I'm gunna farkin' kill him! <_< Telly bloody tubby? FFS! Barney the Dinosaur has way more kredos...


----------



## Sully (24/4/09)

Chappo said:


> I'm gunna farkin' kill him! <_< Telly bloody tubby? FFS! Barney the Dinosaur has way more kredos...


 h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

ROFL! :lol: 
Yeah well I guess I set myself up for that one <_<


----------



## Sully (24/4/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL! :lol:
> Yeah well I guess I set myself up for that one <_<



Chappo & Friends


----------



## reviled (24/4/09)

Sully said:


> Chappo & Friends



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (24/4/09)

:lol: :lol: :lol: . Missing sheep though


----------



## Sully (24/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Psst! I will get you my precious Sully.....


call it even <_< :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

FFS! Barney and friends? 

Ha not EVEN close to being even Sully! :lol: 

No where's my trust much rake?


----------



## bradsbrew (24/4/09)

Not long now. Time to perform some quality assurance whilst gathering all the gear.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

WooHoo brad!

I hope everything has the appropriate WHOS tagging! :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (24/4/09)

Chappo said:


> WooHoo brad!
> 
> I hope everything has the appropriate WHOS tagging! :lol:



Yeah mate done a JSA and realised I should wear sandles instead of thongs to reduce the risk.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah mate done a JSA and realised I should wear sandles instead of thongs to reduce the risk.



:lol: 

Yeah your right thongs are strictly for welding in... h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

Last minute check guys.

Everybody has their own gas gear if bringing a keg? We can recharge those kegs from my gas bottle if need be.

Have forgoten anything or anyone?


----------



## Sully (24/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Last minute check guys.


Music (A case swap is not official without the famous rendition of  or )

Beer Dispensing Equipment - has eveyone that is bringing a keg got their own tap or gun? speak up now so something _may_ be arranged.

Baa Bra is fully inflated?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

Shit BaaBra! Thanks Sully your a life saver! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (24/4/09)

Spoke to Sav today and we're ready to rock on down and brew up a storm


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

BaaBra is inflated and excited....


Last call girls!


----------



## NickB (24/4/09)

Well, I'm in Bris, ready and raring to go tomorrow.... What time are we rocking up again??

Cheers


----------



## Sully (24/4/09)

Mocha Stout in Keg & chilling  
Hoppy Amber in Keg & carbonated  
Swap beers bottled
Beef Jerky made
Just about to make the cheesecakes for the girls

Morning Jobs (to get done before 830 :blink: )
Baked Beans
Chilli Con Carne
Carbonate Mocha Stout

I grabed 3 bottles of juice too for Sunday Brekky.

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## bradsbrew (24/4/09)

Sully said:


> Mocha Stout in Keg & chilling
> Hoppy Amber in Keg & carbonated
> Swap beers bottled
> Beef Jerky made
> ...


Mashtun??


----------



## Sully (24/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Mashtun??



Yep - done and soaking, just needs rinsing in the AM 
and recipe has been adjusted to include the oats


----------



## bradsbrew (24/4/09)

Sully said:


> Yep - done and soaking, just needs rinsing in the AM
> and recipe has been adjusted to include the oats



Nice one.


----------



## Sully (24/4/09)

NickB said:


> Well, I'm in Bris, ready and raring to go tomorrow.... What time are we rocking up again??
> 
> Cheers


Its up to you Nick if you want to be there for the brewing in the morning or come later. 

Brad and I will be there around 10.00, not sure of Chappos Brew schedule, and I think Sav and Incider will be there 1030-1100


----------



## NickB (24/4/09)

Excellent, will see how I fare!

Catch you fellas tomorrow!

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

I'll be drunk by then... :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider (25/4/09)

0545hrs now, rendevous at 0730hrs at Sav's place (for batter or for worse) mill grain and then GTF to Chappos.

Not packed yet and the grain still needs to be weighed.  

Will get bacon and bum nuts on the way down and some VB Golds for the host.

Swap day is here and I haven't slept a wink!

InCider.

WooooHooooo!


----------



## chappo1970 (25/4/09)

YeeeHaaawwww! Brew and Case Swap day! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (25/4/09)

Start spreading the news... I'm leaving for Sav's!! :super:


----------



## Sully (25/4/09)

Do a little dance

Make a little love

Get down tonight

Get down tonight


----------



## bradsbrew (25/4/09)

Im on my way from my brewery to happiness today uh huh 
Uh huh UH huh UH Huh


----------



## chappo1970 (25/4/09)

I'm Excited


----------



## clean brewer (25/4/09)

IM ON MY WAY, YEY.. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## clean brewer (25/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> IM ON MY WAY, YEY.. :icon_chickcheers:



JUST KIDDING..


----------



## Ross (25/4/09)

Just found  could become the new anthem :lol: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## clean brewer (25/4/09)

Ross said:


> Just found
> 
> Cheers Ross




:lol: Dirty deeds done with Sheep..  :lol:


----------



## Steve (25/4/09)

Photos of the day please guys.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## NickB (25/4/09)

Ross said:


> Just found  could become the new anthem :lol:
> 
> Cheers Ross





Hmmm Ross, what WERE you searching for on YouTube?????


----------



## bonj (25/4/09)

Ross said:


> Just found  could become the new anthem :lol:
> 
> Cheers Ross



:lol: hilarious! velcro gloves  :unsure:


----------



## winkle (25/4/09)

Marky Mark there yet Sqyre?  
Have a good one guys.


----------



## roverfj1200 (25/4/09)

I would have loved to be there with you guys and Baa bra  .. But not all is lost. Scored a fridge to use with my fermenters today.

Fits 2 nicely and all for $30. :icon_drunk:


----------



## altstart (25/4/09)

Hey Guys 
On my way back from a holiday stopped at an internet Cafe at Childers .Will try my best to get there.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## clean brewer (25/4/09)

I am very, very pissed off.. :angry: 

I said a few weeks ago, the 25th is Anzac Day, its a Public Holiday and not a long weekend plus we just had Easter so itll be probably quiet, maybe we could close?? Oh, no.. They had to take a booking(5 people, only got another booking for 2 and thats it!!), had an ok lunch, but tonight the booking of 5 didnt show up and we only did 2 farking people........

So not impressed, and I told them I would be pissed off if it was quiet and I couldnt go.. So I am.. :angry: ..

I am so annoyed, hope youse had a great time and im now in training for June 7th :beerbang: .. Hopefully even a Brewers support Group day..


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (26/4/09)

Report and photos guys??


----------



## clean brewer (26/4/09)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Report and photos guys??


Must be having way to good of a time to be posting anything, and enjoying a nice brekky this morning..


----------



## NickB (26/4/09)

Wow, what a cracker of a night!

Great to meet some new brewers, see some brewing done (Sherman is a sight to behold!) and drink some awesome beers!

And what an awesome location!

Thanks to Mr & Mrs Chappo for having us, and too all the guys who made it such great fun.

Highlight for me would either be the sausage in the drink, or drunk Ross trying to drive the ride-on mower..... Oh, and Sqyre's Pilsener.... :icon_drool2: 


Cheers!


----------



## Ross (26/4/09)

Thanks for an awesome day Chappo & Family.....I'm paying the price today though catching up on my bookwork at the shop  
Incider lost his cherry & has now brewed an AG beer :super: 
We had at least another 2 brewers seeing their 1st AG & I'd bet any money they'll be brewing their own very shortly.

Great Company, Great Beers.....

Not looking forward to the photos, as my memory is a little hazy (must have been something I ate) & that's never a good sign :unsure: 


Cheers & Beers....Ross


----------



## sqyre (26/4/09)

Awesome evening.. :super: 
Thanks to Chappo and Mrs Chappo, had a ball... disgraced myself by passing out early... again.
Managed to take a couple of pics...



Sully taking out the Trash..



MMMMMMMmmmm....Warm...




Brewday discussion and debate...



NickB wondering what that smell is on his fingers..













All aboard the Nighty Night Train... :lol: (Ross demonstrating his perfect unconscious glass holding technique..)



Sully doing his Incider impersonation...



The funny part is where Chappo's other hand is..



Some homeless bloke..



Wouldn't be a swap without Sean's "Yanked up pants leg" salute

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

Your all gay! What a crap time! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

Ok I'm not sober enough to post photo's as Drunk_Chappo (loser <_< ) had to have a few Sqyre for breakfast. But it will be soon!


----------



## sqyre (26/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok I'm not sober enough to post photo's as Drunk_Chappo (loser <_< ) had to have a few Sqyre for breakfast. But it will be soon!



Oh yeh, like i had to twist your arm... :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

sqyre said:


> Oh yeh, like i had to twist your arm... :lol:



Ya friggin' did... Beside's I ain't takin' the Sqyre on, not that brave, yeah! h34r:


----------



## winkle (26/4/09)

I hadn't realised that Ross used to work as a Qantas baggage handler. Still got all the skills, mate. B)


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> I am so annoyed, hope youse had a great time and im now in training for June 7th :beerbang: .. Hopefully even a Brewers support Group day..


CB A case of Infected case swap beer is heading your way with the next order from CB's mate. Enjoy!


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

winkle said:


> I hadn't realised that Ross used to work as a Qantas baggage handler. Still got all the skills, mate. B)




Take note that Ross still has his glass in hand and not A drop spilled!


----------



## bonj (26/4/09)

Looks like a tops night. Sad I missed it. 

On the upside, I get to do some cleaning and yardwork! :icon_vomit: 

Looks like a great place for a swap there, Chappo. I hope they didn't cause too much destruction... would like to see it for myself one of these days.


----------



## InCider (26/4/09)

I haven't had so much fun since Lissa said that Chappo and I weren't allowed to drink together ever again! :lol: 

Thanks Heaps to Lissa & Chappo for great hostessing, the great food and to you too Sully for the man hugs and great beans and jerkyl Awesome.

Thanks to Sav for his expert tutelage, Ross for his advice and Brad, GarryGlitter, Gravity Guru, NickB, Sqyre - all great beers 

Bonj, don't feel too bad. I had fun fantasizing about you doing housework in a french maid outfit. Braw! 

InCider.


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

A Personal thanks to all, had a great time with brew'n and beers 'n bullshit. Sully thanks for keepin' order in the Kaos. Each one of you guys are gem please make sure your not a stranger at Chappo Manor, yeah! Anyone who didn't get a crappy Stein PM and i will Aus Post it to ya!


See what I have ta do for you'se guys?





InCider showin' his arse... best feature 2 cheeks one hand h34r: 





60lt of fresh wort!





InCider actually doing something? WTF?












Sully takin' out the trash! (Note to self disinfect wheelbarrow)




Gary Glitter over spent grains! LOL


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

More piccies!
Sully and Bradsbrew trying to actually do a brew






Brad trying to find his feet







Sully and Brad trying to work out where the fermenter is?






InCider and Sav in better days!
















So guess who the brewer is?


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

Sqyre your Pils was awesome BTW! :icon_drool2:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

NickB your brews were just :icon_drool2:


----------



## sqyre (26/4/09)

Awwww... what a shame no embarassing Photo's of the Fat Guy in the Hawaiian Shirt...  

(thanks Nick)


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

I can solve that! But are you sure?


----------



## sqyre (26/4/09)

Chappo said:


> I can solve that! But are you sure?


Am i Nude? :huh:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

Computer blue screened when trying to down load naked Sqyre... Let you use your imagination!


----------



## bradsbrew (26/4/09)

Absolute awesome night. thanks to the Chappo Family for the huge effort. Who's got the pic of Ross (noddy off) with his sausage in his glass :huh: . Tops.

Please dont post any nude pics of Sqyre.


----------



## InCider (26/4/09)

I'm happy with the amount of photo's I'm in. :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

InCider said:


> I'm happy with the amount of photo's I'm in. :lol:



Photo whore!


----------



## bonj (26/4/09)

Obviously no-one has the experimental "InCider Avoidance Algorithm" on their cameras... :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

I found Sav's clutch... black streak up the middle? :lol: 


(sorry Sav's Drunk_Chappois such a loser <_< )


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)




----------



## Sully (26/4/09)

Thanks to Chappo and especially Mrs Chappo for putting up with us drunken sods. Also raise your glass to Mum Chappo for the food she provided. Great to catch up and shoot the shit with everyone and meet some new faces. Bloody awesome day fellas.

OH and whos brew got the highest efficiency... huh? Team Bradsbrew and Sully with what was it again? 1050 preboil IIRC and 1080 in the cubes....

More pics from the day > Gotta love the Atomic Wedgie Sqyre gave Incider



EDIT: Its Nanna Nap Time...


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

Well there goes what little kredos I had left... Gnomes are COOL BTW! h34r: 

Sully thanks for ya help mate! :beerbang: 

Brad why didn't ya leave that dreg of a keg mate? I would of taken one or two for the cause...


----------



## bradsbrew (26/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Brad why didn't ya leave that dreg of a keg mate? I would of taken one or two for the cause



Mate I think I may age the rest of that keg........should be aged nicely by say... umm.... tuesday.


----------



## browndog (26/4/09)

Wow, it looks like you guys had an awesome night! why wasn't I there, my excuse is I felt crook on friday night and woke up on saturday morning with a virus happily chomping away on me. Missed the dawn service, missed the march, missed Chappos. Still feeling like death, love the shot of Sully taking out the trash! Chappo, your place looks awesome!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (26/4/09)

Hey, did anyone acquire/find a bronco tap with black hose? Mine has gone walkabout...

Cracking photos fellas, bloody funny stuff!!!

Cheers


----------



## sqyre (26/4/09)

NickB said:


> Hey, did anyone acquire/find a bronco tap with black hose? Mine has gone walkabout...
> 
> Cracking photos fellas, bloody funny stuff!!!
> 
> Cheers




Black picnic tap? found one on the grass in the morning, dunno where it went though...


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

NickB said:


> Hey, did anyone acquire/find a bronco tap with black hose? Mine has gone walkabout...
> 
> Cracking photos fellas, bloody funny stuff!!!
> 
> Cheers



I have it NickB!  Safe and sound. PM your addy and I will post it back to ya mate...


----------



## InCider (26/4/09)

I totally forgot that Sqyre gave me an atomic wedgie...  

Needed a snatch strap to get the buggers off when I got home...


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

Mrs Sqyre is still disinfecting Sqyre as we speak...

Mrs Sqyre :wub: are we still on for the winter nats? (pistol pete you've been upgraded :lol: h34r: )


----------



## bradsbrew (26/4/09)

Sully said:


> OH and whos brew got the highest efficiency... huh? Team Bradsbrew and Sully with what was it again? 1050 preboil IIRC and 1080 in the cubes....




Sully I ran the recipe through my calcs and came up with 96% eff for 37L  . Cant be right...but if it is who needs a farkin falsie or manifold, just strain through a sock. Cant wait to have a taste when i throw the yeast in tmorrow. Might check the gravity again too.

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

browndog said:


> Wow, it looks like you guys had an awesome night! why wasn't I there, my excuse is I felt crook on friday night and woke up on saturday morning with a virus happily chomping away on me. Missed the dawn service, missed the march, missed Chappos. Still feeling like death, love the shot of Sully taking out the trash! Chappo, your place looks awesome!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



You were very missed BD. Get well and we'll do it again. :icon_cheers: 




bradsbrew said:


> Sully I ran the recipe through my calcs and came up with 96% eff for 37L  . Cant be right...but if it is who needs a farkin falsie or manifold, just strain through a sock. Cant wait to have a taste when i throw the yeast in tmorrow. Might check the gravity again too.
> 
> Brad



Ha! Double Ha! So if it's a cracker you'll have to come over to Chappo's to re-create it.... Awesome! :super: 

BTW Bradsbrew and Sully are messy brewers. h34r:


----------



## sqyre (26/4/09)

InCider said:


> I totally forgot that Sqyre gave me an atomic wedgie...
> 
> Needed a snatch strap to get the buggers off when I got home...



I had forgotten too!! :lol: Laughed so hard i pooed again.... :lol: 
Sqyre :huh:


----------



## sqyre (26/4/09)

Found a pic of Chappo at his best...



Sqyre..


----------



## bradsbrew (26/4/09)

sqyre said:


> Found a pic of Chappo at his best...
> View attachment 26601
> 
> 
> Sqyre..



Ummm where's Incider in this shot.


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

sqyre said:


> Found a pic of Chappo at his best...
> View attachment 26601
> 
> 
> Sqyre..



ROFL! :lol: 

I think I have an InCider caught between the cheeks.... h34r:


----------



## InCider (26/4/09)

sqyre said:


> Found a pic of Chappo at his best...
> View attachment 26601
> 
> 
> Sqyre..



This face is made by Chappo when he gets to use his 'twin cheeks' one handed arse pinch. I have enough DNA on my boardies to make a new Chappo! :lol:


----------



## Sully (26/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Well there goes what little kredos I had left...




NO, here goes any kredos you had left h34r: 

Deserves a public shame-out

In the Chappo Beer fridge...


----------



## NickB (26/4/09)

Chappo said:


> I have it NickB!  Safe and sound. PM your addy and I will post it back to ya mate...



Thanks mate!

Will actually be back down next weekend, so will see if I can arrange to drop in and grab it. It's a long weekend next weekend isn't it????

Cheers


----------



## Sully (26/4/09)

In the wake of a bloody good weekend, I hate to report a fatality .

Unloading the truck this evening, and in a bliink of an eye, my gas bottle fell out ot the cab hitting the top of my foot, and to make matters even more painful, smashed the regulator :angry: My foot will heal, the regulator wont.

On the plus side, I hated that reg anyways and if I order in the next day or so I could win the $$ back. 

So I guess they call that a positive negative?


----------



## NickB (26/4/09)

Ouch. Bad luck Sully....

Dull that pain with some beers 

Cheers


----------



## InCider (27/4/09)

Sorry about your foot Sully - just be glad you didn't drop Chappo's fan on it! :lol:


----------



## reviled (27/4/09)

Seems like a good night had by all, love the ross pic on the lawnmower :lol: 

Definately looking forward to June now B)


----------



## chappo1970 (27/4/09)

Sully said:


> NO, here goes any kredos you had left
> 
> Deserves a public shame-out
> 
> In the Chappo Beer fridge...



They are plants I tells ya! I've been framed! Chappo wouldn't have XXXX Gold in his fridge :unsure: . Ya just gotta believe me???



Hmmmm...Looks like a bit of fridge snooping might be in order?



h34r: (Note to self remove evidence of commercial abuse before case swaps)


----------



## microbe (27/4/09)

Maybe it was that loser drunk_chappo?

 

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## bradsbrew (27/4/09)

Guys forgot to mention that my swap beers will be best after at least a month. Would probably have bubbles by now though.

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (27/4/09)

Good point Brad. Mine are good to go now! Sully's are still in the fermenter h34r: . 

NickB did you end up with any?


----------



## NickB (27/4/09)

Yep Chappo, had InCider many times throughout the evening, and got some beer at the end too 

Yeah, think I ended up with 5 all up, 2x Sullys and one of yours Chappo. Not sure about the others.... Mine's the unlabeled one BTW!

Cheers


----------



## Sully (28/4/09)

NickB said:


> Yep Chappo, had InCider many times throughout the evening, and got some beer at the end too
> 
> Yeah, think I ended up with 5 all up, 2x Sullys and one of yours Chappo. Not sure about the others.... Mine's the unlabeled one BTW!
> 
> Cheers




Nick, I put aside what you didnt get, if you are coming down this way on the weekend and stopping at Winkles you can grab them then.If we dont catch up I will post em to ya. Better beers than my crappy ones so its worth your while grabbing them.


CHAPPO - dont forget to bring em on Saturday.

What were yours too btw? Lucky dip IIRC?


----------



## mossyrocks (28/4/09)

Chappo,

Once agin thanks for your hospitality. Even though I didn't stay long on Saturday I enjoyed catching up with like minded brewers and tasting some different beers.

It was good to see Incider & Sqyre again.

Lucky Ross, Sully and I spotted those case swap XXXX Gold beers you hide in your kegerator or you might have got off scot free.

But it looked like an awesome time was had by all.

Cheers & beers,

Mossy


----------



## mossyrocks (28/4/09)

Chappo,

Once agin thanks for your hospitality. Even though I didn't stay long on Saturday I enjoyed catching up with like minded brewers and tasting some different beers.

It was good to see Incider & Sqyre again.

Lucky Ross, Sully and I spotted those case swap XXXX Gold beers you hide in your kegerator or you might have got off scot free.

But it looked like an awesome time was had by all.

Cheers & beers,

Mossy


----------



## mossyrocks (28/4/09)

Chappo,

Once agin thanks for your hospitality. Even though I didn't stay long on Saturday I enjoyed catching up with like minded brewers and tasting some different beers.

It was good to see Incider & Sqyre again.

Lucky Ross, Sully and I spotted those case swap XXXX Gold beers you hide in your kegerator or you might have got off scot free.

But it looked like an awesome time was had by all.

Cheers & beers,

Mossy


----------



## mossyrocks (28/4/09)

Chappo,

Once again thanks for your hospitality. Even though I didn't stay long on Saturday I enjoyed catching up with like minded brewers and tasting some different beers.

It was good to see Incider & Sqyre again.

Lucky Ross, Sully and I spotted those case swap XXXX Gold beers you hid in your kegerator or you might have got off scot free.

But it looked like an awesome time was had by all.

Cheers & beers,

Mossy


----------



## mossyrocks (28/4/09)

Sorry for the mulitple post, it appeared each time the server wasn't responding, then I received a Temporarily Disabled screen.

Cheer,

Mossy


----------



## winkle (28/4/09)

I thought it was a case of old timers disease.


----------



## InCider (28/4/09)

Best excuse I've seen for getting your post count up Mossy! :lol: Great to see you again too.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/4/09)

Just threw my cube and yeast into the fermenter, well its definately chocolate. Only got 1062 in 17.5L though. hope the yeast eats away some of that cocoa I am thinking maybe a bit of roast barley could have been added. Cant wait too see how this one turns out :super: 

One of yours is in the fridge for tomorrow Chappo.

Brad


----------



## Sully (28/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Just threw my cube and yeast into the fermenter, well its definately chocolate. Only got 1062 in 17.5L though. hope the yeast eats away some of that cocoa I am thinking maybe a bit of roast barley could have been added. Cant wait too see how this one turns out :super:
> One of yours is in the fridge for tomorrow Chappo.
> Brad




Oh shit, that reminds me h34r:


----------



## sav (28/4/09)

Thanks to the chappo family for having me I had an awsome time,Meeting every one in the flesh so many top blokes that love the same thing,BEER,chappo your a great host I hope every one behaved .
Dont worry the clutch is all right shuttering a little finally got rid of the smell,stinky,
I think next swap incider needs more photos as there wasnt enough of him hahahahah.


catch up soon my American brown is fresh in the bottle too.


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Just threw my cube and yeast into the fermenter, well its definately chocolate. Only got 1062 in 17.5L though. hope the yeast eats away some of that cocoa I am thinking maybe a bit of roast barley could have been added. Cant wait too see how this one turns out :super:
> 
> One of yours is in the fridge for tomorrow Chappo.
> 
> Brad



WooHoo!



Sully said:


> Oh shit, that reminds me h34r:



And how did I guess? <_<


----------



## bradsbrew (29/4/09)

Anyone happen to find my thermometer, dodgy lookin but fantastic stick one with metal backing. Cant seem to find it. On the upside found 60g of E.K. Goldings in the glovebox this arvo. Its the backbone of my brewery, if I've lost it then there goes my brewerys bling factor :lol: . Could be a good excuse to buy a MM dial though  .

Brad


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

Mate haven't seen as yet but I will keep an eye out for it when I attemp to finish cleaning up the brewery tonight.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## gaza (29/4/09)

Hi Chappo,
I don;t think you got my last message still no worries Thanks for a great brew day learnt a lot on the day, had a great time, Great Beers. 
You must of all been well gone by the end of the night, i was struggling by the time i went . Have to arrange to pick up the cube
some time. Thanks again,

Gary


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

No worries Gary! Ya cubes safe and sound. I lost ya number in me phone but figured you would eventually want your share of the booty at some stage. Have mobile on so call me tonight and we can organise the exchange.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## bradsbrew (1/5/09)

Alright guys I've tried a coupla swappers

Savs Hef

Chappos DF Ale

Who else has done a testing??


----------



## chappo1970 (1/5/09)

Just about to start.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/5/09)

Who owns the PET bottle with #26 written in white marker on the lid? Who ever you are your first off the rank... be posting report in half hour... Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Sully (1/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Who owns the PET bottle with #26 written in white marker on the lid? Who ever you are your first off the rank... be posting report in half hour... Bwahahahaha!



That would be Nicks Lucky Dip...


----------



## lczaban (1/5/09)

I have gotten around to trying Sav's Hefe - I must say I was pretty darn impressed! It was pretty bright on the first pour, although once the bottle conditioned yeast go mixed through in subsequent pours it clouded up pretty nicely. The nose was pretty spot on, some banana and a hint of cloves present but nothing too dominant or out of place. The taste was brilliant too - the phenols and esters from the yeast were working the palate beautifully and it was a very refreshing and tasty drop. Good work there Sav! :beer: 
I know Sully and Brad have said that their brews will need some more time in the bottle, but is everyone else's beers ready to go now? I know mine is, but be prepared to taste something unlike anything you have ever tasted before! h34r: :icon_drunk: 
Cheer, GG


----------



## NickB (1/5/09)

yep the randomly numbered PETs are mine.. No time to label! 

It's a Nelson Sauvin Pils, the same one some of you sampled on the day.


Cheers


----------



## muay (2/5/09)

Hey Chappo, 

Thanks for your hospitality last weekend. Learnt a hell of a lot! My brain was smoking by the time I left (actually, maybe it was the booze). Hopefully next time Ill have some homebrews that I can share. Disappointed I had to leave early, Looks like I missed out on a fun night. 

Great to meet you all.

Muay


----------



## bradsbrew (6/5/09)

Well the choc stout is now in the keg and is tasting quite good but I think it should be better in 2 weeks. 1063 to 1016 This one should last 

Brad


----------



## NickB (6/5/09)

Who's beer is from the So...Buttons Brewery?

Just cracked that beer, and the first whiff was *BOOM* Ginger!

Not a massive Ginger Beer fan (nor a Ginger Hair Fan - no offense Sully ), but this has nice blend of Ginger and malt...very nice 


Cheers


----------



## NickB (7/5/09)

Also, Chappo - tried you Golden Ale last night, Farking beautiful mate! You'll have to send me the recipe, else I come around and mash your lifeless body into a XXXX Gold Clone...ahem










h34r:











Cheers!!


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

NickB said:


> Who's beer is from the So...Buttons Brewery?
> 
> Just cracked that beer, and the first whiff was *BOOM* Ginger!
> 
> ...



I am sure that would be GravityGuru's Blue Healer NickB.


----------



## Sully (7/5/09)

NickB said:


> (nor a Ginger Hair Fan - no offense Sully  ),
> Cheers




Thats not what you said the other night h34r: 


None taken


----------



## bonj (7/5/09)

NickB said:


> nor a Ginger Hair Fan


You've never had a problem before.... :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew (23/3/17)

Holy crap this was nearly 8 years ago.

Got a few laughs in my lunch break.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/3/17)

Miss the little fella too. Chappo was great fun. The innocence of AHB all those years ago. Lots of names in this thread I haven't heard from in years.


----------

